# Strother bows "pics"



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Sweet.............


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice.........
Thought you might have a finished bow by now but they look nice.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Let's here some comments! How do they shoot?


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Coooool!

Mike can you tell us a little more about the limbs, their construction and its advantages? I know you are waay in the know.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Few more
The bow with the Limb Driver is the Vanquish and the QAD is on the Infinity.

I think now you can see how the self really is...enjoy


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

I aint mad at it. Any chance of getting a peep at the riser of the SR71???


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

they looks awsome...... 


thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

I wanted the bows like this....it's kind of thing for me and i can have them finished in some cool something........ I also like that they are #5 and #7


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the Pics Mike! :thumbs_up Can`t wait to see and shoot one in person...:rock:


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Now thats a good arrow shelf. I really like it that size.


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Just one 71 pic please!!!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Mike, this thread will be the hit of the forum tonight.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice cant wait to see them all dressed in camo :shade:


----------



## TheMich.Archer (Jul 12, 2009)

I want one ....


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

nice..I love fresh cut aluminum..


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

now i need some specs and speeds


----------



## mdmountainman (Sep 8, 2008)

switchraph said:


> now i need some specs and speeds


http://www.strotherarchery.com/blog/

Scroll down to see specs and speeds.


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*May set a new record*



mdewitt71 said:


> Mike, this thread will be the hit of the forum tonight.


Bows look good


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

Mike-

Any chance you got a LEFTY?

See you later this week... I'm looking forward to seeing them in person.

Jeremy


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

That is a nice wide shelf. Thanks for the pics. A little bit of Jewlers Rouge and that riser will look Perfect. Along with a little elbow grease.....


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Looks like the draw stop hits the limbs.....My favorite type of stop


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice pics. Cool to see! 
Thanks!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Again way to go Kevin on your patent pending modular 2 track cam, going to make dealers alittle happier than draw lenght specific I would imagine


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Infinity:
34″ ATA
7 1/8″ BH

26" 305 fps 308 fps
27" 315 fps 318 fps
28" 325 fps 328 fps
29" 335 fps 338 fps
30" 344 fps 347 fps


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice. The unfinished industrial look actually adds to the appeal. Cool!

-Steve


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Vanquish:
31 1/2 ” ATA
7 3/4 ” BH

26" 296 fps 299 fps
27" 306 fps 309 fps
28" 315 fps 318 fps
29" 325 fps 328 fps
30" 335 fps 338 fps


----------



## B Squared (Jan 3, 2007)

*2 Nice Bows*

I got the chance to shoot both the Infinity and the Vanquish. Yes they had Crackers strings on them, but these bows were shot with the string installed and bow set up from SA. Basically Mike pulled the bows out of the box made sure the AA and DL were correct, slapped a rest on them. No special tweaking or tuning - so basically an out of the box bow.

Thoughts on the Infinity:
29" Draw and 70lbs - cant really comment on the the finish other than there was none. Nice wide flat shelf, shouldnt have any problems with rests. Plenty of vane clearance -shooting 2" blazers. Grip angle - I really like, feels natural - the bows Mike have dont even have the side plates, so was shooting off the bare riser, good angle though. The Draw - very smooth all the way back, no big hump to get over and nice solid wall. After the shot bow had a small bit of harmonic vibration - it will probably go away after the bow is dipped and limb savers etc. are put on the bow.

Thoughts on the Vanquish:
28" Draw and 65lbs - finish, shelf, grip, vane clearance - same as the infinity. Loved this bow - the draw was amazingly smooth - felt like drawing a 55 to 60 lbs bow - draws easier than my 60lb Commander. After the shot - nothing, as close to a center pivot after shot feeling as you can get. I like a longer AA bow, but after shooting this one I may have to rethink that. 

All in All I was impressed with both these bows and the way they shot, told Mike I hope that Aluminum finish doesnt scare the deer away from me after I sneak the vanquish out of his shop when he's not looking.

If I left something or anyone has any specific questions shoot me a PM or ask it on this thread and ill try and answer it.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

BDA said:


> Mike-
> 
> Any chance you got a LEFTY?
> 
> ...


Lefty will be here this week but 1 or 2 days top


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Did you chrono any speeds?


----------



## K-Z0NE (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks sweet...Will it paper tune...? if it does without shim swaps it will be a winner.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Im lovin it . Bows look great and have grat speeds for the reletive BH. Cant wait to see the SR.. Just show a pic just one please!!!


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

Great bow!!!! Can't wait to shoot one.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Was the draw length exact right out of the box? Any cam lean at rest or full draw? Are they offered in 65 lb max limbs?


----------



## B Squared (Jan 3, 2007)

K-Z0NE said:


> Looks sweet...Will it paper tune...? if it does without shim swaps it will be a winner.


Bows shot bullet holes out of the box - so I would have to say yes:teeth:


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Did you chrono any speeds?


+1 did they make advertised speed? Not doubting Kevin at all....


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

The Vanquish looks amazing at full draw


----------



## K-Z0NE (Jan 13, 2007)

B Squared said:


> Bows shot bullet holes out of the box - so I would have to say yes:teeth:



Sounds very good to me...Could be the bows we've been waitin for see how they are off the prod line...time will tell.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Do the limb pockets have a slight offset to the left.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

What is the MSRP on these bows?

Hey Crackers:

Are there going to be any issues with getting say 26" DL or lower cams like some other model bows?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*look like my tribby at full draw*



realmfg said:


> The Vanquish looks amazing at full draw


 i want one:teeth:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

mtelknut said:


> +1 did they make advertised speed? Not doubting Kevin at all....


I highly doubt with Mike strings and let alone being in his hands for a day they would not make advertised speeds.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

It will be interesting to "hear" Cracker's comments! I had settled on wanting the Infinity first, but now am curious to shoot the Vanquish. Thanks for the update B-Squared!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

DOAGuide said:


> It will be interesting to "hear" Cracker's comments! I had settled on wanting the Infinity first, but now am curious to shoot the Vanquish. Thanks for the update B-Squared!


And I thought I wanted the Infinity first but now I want an SR71

TEXAS


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

breathn said:


> nice..i love fresh cut aluminum..


exactly!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> And I thought I wanted the Infinity first but now I want an SR71
> 
> TEXAS


I want the long ATA bow. It's going to be a long wait watching you guys get your bows first, but hey I'm patient. I've waited before.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

bradmc26 said:


> what is the msrp on these bows?
> 
> Hey crackers:
> 
> Are there going to be any issues with getting say 26" dl or lower cams like some other model bows?


789.00


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it just me or does it look like a crazy amount of limb twist/cam lean on the top limb of the Vanquish?? It may be an optical illusion...Yeah, looked again fresh and I suspect optical illusion...


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Any cam lean?

Cam spacers?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Spacers are fine as long as all specs stay consistent. 



> Is it just me or does it look like a crazy amount of limb twist/cam lean on the top limb of the Vanquish?? It may be an optical illusion...Yeah, looked again fresh and I suspect optical illusion...


Optical illusion


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah thats what I thought...wish I could shoot one soon!!!


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting this up Crackers. Great pics!
Thanks also to B Squared for the review!

Now we just need some SR-71 pics and chrono speeds for all 3!


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

I want to see what they look like all dressed up in predator camo (wish it was green instead of brown but I digress). Can't wait to shoot one!


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

Crackers said:


> Lefty will be here this week but 1 or 2 days top


I guess I will be calling you every day this week until they arrive!!! I'll see you then... I can't wait to give one a try.

Thanks-

Jeremy


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

What kind of speeds are they shooting?


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> And I thought I wanted the Infinity first but now I want an SR71
> 
> TEXAS


Want a friendly wager on you getting all 3 THEN the long ATA bow later this year???


----------



## mq1_kenobi (Jan 29, 2006)

cam lean? timing marks? glass or laminate limbs? i can't wait for the predator paint jobs.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I can't wait for mine!
Looks great Crackers, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Bowrebel (May 23, 2008)

Crackers, I think you're awesome, but why did Kevin send you his prototypes since you're in with Bowtech and why haven't you tuned my 101st yet?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Want a friendly wager on you getting all 3 THEN the long ATA bow later this year???


Yeah lets bet! I will not get another bow that is less than 33" ATA and I couldn't get many more bows than one unless I sell about 5 that I already have! LOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bowrebel said:


> Crackers, I think you're awesome, but why did Kevin send you his prototypes since you're in with Bowtech and why haven't you tuned my 101st yet?


This aren't prototypes, Mike is making the string/cables for Strother bows.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> _*I couldn't get many more bows than one *_unless I sell about 5 that I already have! LOLOL
> 
> TEXAS


I like the out that you left yourself here....many more bows than one....very nice.

We have all heard this "no more bows" rhetoric from the Texas Bow Pimp before and what happened?!?!?!?!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This aren't prototypes, Mike is making the string/cables for Strother bows.


Bows are looking great Kevin!!!!

Ready to get a dealer down here close to Dallas.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome pics, and it's cool tp hear a review from someone who has shot one. 

Hey Kevin, quick ? for you. 

Is there anyway for a consumer to get a bow with a raw riser? I have a feeling I know the answer, but figured it can't hurt to ask. I am getting an sr-71 as soon as they are available, and it the riser will be getting powder coated after I get it...


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

For an extra $100.00 we won't finish it!!!J/K


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I like the way you took the xtra mtl off the limb tip.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bob,

You sure you feel OK???

I didn't think I would ever hear you say anything "nice" about something I designed!!!!:mg:

Thanks.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Yea, I'm feeling fine.
I don't recall saying anything "bad" about your designs. 

Get signed up with some decent rep groups and Advertise, Advertise, Advertise.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bob,

Just joking with you.

We have an excellent group, OSMG.

We have several hunting shows being filmed, some animals already harvested with the Strother bows!!!

We will be in magazines and at every archery event that we can get to.


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like a bow I might have to try, hopefully get some dealers in ND besides scheels, took elite 3 yrs.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Want a CHEAP Staff Shooter in Buffalo Co Kev?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea, how much are you paying me to let you shoot one of the bows?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea, how much are you paying me to let you shoot one of the bows?



LOL, Just name it!:darkbeer:


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

cant wait for updated pics


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

*Are those machines be avaliable Before my elk hunt*

When will the dealer apps be out?


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Kevin !!

What is the construction of these limbs? Solid, laminate?


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Just joking with you.
> 
> ...


Kevin what a great group....OSMG


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

i will take one raw... i would love to get one done in max 4


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Just joking with you.
> 
> ...


are you accepting applications from Midgets for your Pro Staff?


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Agent for Strother bows in South Africa*



Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea, how much are you paying me to let you shoot one of the bows?


HI Kevin,
Do you have an agent for your bows in SA yet
Regards
Philip Moolman


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> HI Kevin,
> Do you have an agent for your bows in SA yet
> Regards
> Philip Moolman


I've emailed them a few times about this too. So Kevin, who in South Africa can I expect to buy one of your bows from?

ZA


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure who will be the distributor or dealer in South Africa, but we will have one.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I read where the draw cycle of the new bows was alot like the z-28. I have never had the opportunity to shoot the Z so how does the draw compare to the Envy with Easy mods? Pretty close im guessing.?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Aggieland said:


> I read where the draw cycle of the new bows was alot like the z-28. I have never had the opportunity to shoot the Z so how does the draw compare to the Envy with Easy mods? Pretty close im guessing.?


Hey Kevin.

i see your speed testing for the bows, im assuming there will be 1/2 in DL mods?

Also how do the module 2 tracks compare to the draw length specific Rev cam


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Limbs!*

Is anyone (Kevin or Mike) going to answer the multiple limb questions? What are you hiding?:shade:


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

elkman6x6 said:


> Is anyone (Kevin or Mike) going to answer the multiple limb questions? What are you hiding?:shade:


I would like to know also.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

mathews xt 600 said:


> I would like to know also.


Me too.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Im ready to see the SR-71 Hope the saved the best for last.. Come on crackers post a pic!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*I'm just saying......*



elkman6x6 said:


> Is anyone (Kevin or Mike) going to answer the multiple limb questions? What are you hiding?:shade:


I'd assume that since he came up with a way to make the most consistent, bullet-proof limbs on the market today....he might not want to broadcast how he accomplished it !! Kevin is extremely open about a lot of his ideas, but the patent pending ones he'll probably keep to himself.

IMO  not speaking for "the man"

Thanks for the pics and reviews Mike, now please send me back my bow !!!!! :mg:


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

elkman6x6 said:


> Is anyone (Kevin or Mike) going to answer the multiple limb questions? What are you hiding?:shade:


Guess:

reduce mass of the limb tip, the area between the yoke and the axle holes doesnt really serve much of a purpose the yoke probably needs the extra area for strength and of course the axle area needs the thickness to prevent the axles from ripping out, but the area betwee them doesnt need the extra weight.

So my theory is by reducing the limb tip mass the inertia of the limb tips goes down thereby increasing energy transfer efficiency.

O and Rattlin

when his limbs surpass Hoyts then ill be impressed, but a press release about awesome limbs doesnt make it so.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Kevin,

*When will you have a LH 32" draw, 36"+ ATA, 7"+ BH, 330fps+ IBO bow out?*:wink: We tall guys want to know.

Until then........still shooting my Old Glory.:thumbs_up


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

KurtVL said:


> Guess:
> 
> reduce mass of the limb tip, the area between the yoke and the axle holes doesnt really serve much of a purpose the yoke probably needs the extra area for strength and of course the axle area needs the thickness to prevent the axles from ripping out, but the area betwee them doesnt need the extra weight.
> 
> ...


I'd say your limb observations are on the right track.

I honestly cannot say anything negative about Hoyt limbs, they stand by themselves as the best limbs currently on the market, so I'll let your comment stand, I currently own a ProElite and AM32 myself.......

Time will tell, time will tell


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

B Squared said:


> I got the chance to shoot both the Infinity and the Vanquish. Yes they had Crackers strings on them, but these bows were shot with the string installed and bow set up from SA. Basically Mike pulled the bows out of the box made sure the AA and DL were correct, slapped a rest on them. No special tweaking or tuning - so basically an out of the box bow.
> 
> Thoughts on the Infinity:
> 29" Draw and 70lbs - cant really comment on the the finish other than there was none. Nice wide flat shelf, shouldnt have any problems with rests. Plenty of vane clearance -shooting 2" blazers. Grip angle - I really like, feels natural - the bows Mike have dont even have the side plates, so was shooting off the bare riser, good angle though. The Draw - very smooth all the way back, no big hump to get over and nice solid wall. After the shot bow had a small bit of harmonic vibration - it will probably go away after the bow is dipped and limb savers etc. are put on the bow.
> ...


So how was the valley on these bows? Are they nice and deep, or do they want to launch on you if you flinch?


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

Out West said:


> So how was the valley on these bows? Are they nice and deep, or do they want to launch on you if you flinch?


Great valley on all of them!


----------



## B Squared (Jan 3, 2007)

Orion_Jeff said:


> Great valley on all of them!


What he said.

I started to creep on the Infinity while Mike was taking pictures, and brought it right back with no problem, if I would have done the same on the Airborne, or even my Rytera at 70, I would have gone for a ride. Hoping its the same with the SR-71, will hopefully be able to comment on that in a couple days


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

ddd-shooter said:


> Is it just me or does it look like a crazy amount of limb twist/cam lean on the top limb of the Vanquish?? It may be an optical illusion...Yeah, looked again fresh and I suspect optical illusion...


It's just you.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> I'd say your limb observations are on the right track.
> 
> I honestly cannot say anything negative about Hoyt limbs, they stand by themselves as the best limbs currently on the market, so I'll let your comment stand, I currently own a ProElite and AM32 myself.......
> 
> Time will tell, time will tell


i stay'd at a holiday inn


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

So far, the info coming in about them doesn't seem to be much different then any other bows that have come out recently. Not that that is a bad thing.

:izza:


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

As we have stated the limb construction is proprietary.

This means we will not be disclosing any info on this limb.

It is the most consistent limb I'll ever had on ANY bow I ever designed.

It's kinda like the KFC recipe for their chicken, you don't know what you are eating, but you still eat it. I eat the grilled option.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Will there be a dealer in proximity to Salem, Oregon?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

5MilesBack said:


> Kevin,
> 
> *When will you have a LH 32" draw, 36"+ ATA, 7"+ BH, 330fps+ IBO bow out?*:wink: We tall guys want to know.
> 
> Until then........still shooting my Old Glory.:thumbs_up




A longer A-A will be available in Oct/Nov.

It's longer than 36", and faster than 330 fps @ 30".


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

elkman6x6 said:


> Is anyone (Kevin or Mike) going to answer the multiple limb questions? What are you hiding?:shade:


I think it is just new technology and he is not wanting to spill the beans as of yet. But knowing Kevin's past history, I feel we do not have anything to worry about in the limb department. There is not a chance he would start his new venture with a sub-par limb.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> As we have stated the limb construction is proprietary.
> 
> This means we will not be disclosing any info on this limb.
> 
> ...


KFCukey:
However, I am sure the limbs are well designed and safer than KFC's chicken...
No offense to KFC lovers!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> As we have stated the limb construction is proprietary.
> 
> This means we will not be disclosing any info on this limb.
> 
> ...


You do realize they soak that chicken in fat before they grill it, that's why it tastes so good !!!
lol, I'm just biased....I refuse to eat anything Opra endorses !!!

Stick with protein shakes..if it tastes bad..it's gotta be good for ya


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Kevin i have one easy question. Will the SR71 compete with my Envy? I know it is an inch less brace height but i still wonder.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I only eat grilled so not a huge fan either, only scenario I could think of.

Guess I should have said the coke or Pepsi recipe, I don't drink that stuff either,


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> Kevin i have one easy question. Will the SR71 compete with my Envy? I know it is an inch less brace height but i still wonder.


It will only compete if you shoot about 7-8 pounds less draw weight on the SR-71 than your Envy.

Since I designed both, I know exactly how much faster the SR-71 is than a Envy.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I only eat grilled so not a huge fan either, only scenario I could think of.
> 
> Guess I should have said the coke or Pepsi recipe, I don't drink that stuff either,


Point taken just couldn't resist
Either way, great to explore new technology! Great thing about capitalism...
Keeps everyone working to improve.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Kevin i need number 7 to match my Envy. Can you make that happen?


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It will only compete if you shoot about 7-8 pounds less draw weight on the SR-71 than your Envy.
> 
> Since I designed both, I know exactly how much faster the SR-71 is than a Envy.


Thats just sick right there..


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

If this dang matthews commercial with the "pro hunters" shows up and starts playing on here again im going to puke.. or cut my wrist..


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> A longer A-A will be available in Oct/Nov.
> 
> It's longer than 36", and faster than 330 fps @ 30".



Now that sounds like my kind of bow!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> Kevin i need number 7 to match my Envy. Can you make that happen?


Can't promise anything, but we could try. The reps are taking applications and setting up dealers, so it may already be taken.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Aggieland said:


> If this dang matthews commercial with the "pro hunters" shows up and starts playing on here again im going to puke.. or cut my wrist..


I'm with you on that.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

KS

Split limbs ? 

Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, PSE are all split limbs, also i would say that both Hoyt and PSE (x force limbs) are producing the best limbs out there right now.

So will you be offering Split limbs or is it solid only?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I only eat grilled so not a huge fan either, only scenario I could think of.
> 
> Guess I should have said the coke or Pepsi recipe, I don't drink that stuff either,


Come on man, ya gotta have at least one bad habit. I love Diet Pepsi, know it's bad s^&t, but can't help it. 
When I was big into bodybuilding, I always got a kick out of the guys in the back smoking and eating boiled chicken and beets !!! Kinda like eating a big mac and a diet coke !!


----------



## Grand River Zip (Jun 29, 2006)

*Dealers*

Sweet looking bow, I have owned many (every?) left handed bow Kevin has produced. Sure hope we can order from the company IF there is not a dealer in the area...

Dan


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*I'm with rattlinman*



rattlinman said:


> Come on man, ya gotta have at least one bad habit. I love Diet Pepsi, know it's bad s^&t, but can't help it.
> When I was big into bodybuilding, I always got a kick out of the guys in the back smoking and eating boiled chicken and beets !!! Kinda like eating a big mac and a diet coke !!


Ya know nobody likes someone who's perfect. Well, except maybe that mcluvin fella. He mcluvs everybody I guess! :mg:


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

The present bows are solid limbs.

I have bad "habits", just can't discuss them here!


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

a1shooter said:


> Ya know nobody likes someone who's perfect. Well, except maybe that mcluvin fella. He mcluvs everybody I guess! :mg:


McLuvin is friends to all!!!!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It will only compete if you shoot about 7-8 pounds less draw weight on the SR-71 than your Envy.
> 
> Since I designed both, I know exactly how much faster the SR-71 is than a Envy.


So are you saying that a maxed out 60lb SR71 will compete with a 70lb Envy??? Holy crap!!!!!!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Put me down for an Sr-71 at 80#'s 28'' draw. #133 .. That should be fun..


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

mcluvin said:


> McLuvin is friends to all!!!!


Speak for yourself, ya don't see no F.O.M in my sig...lol

Hey Boss, have you given any thought to custom target colors other than black ?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> So are you saying that a maxed out 60lb SR71 will compete with a 70lb Envy??? Holy crap!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


he did design them, course the SR71 has nearly 1" more power stroke, so it makes sense that way.

but lets just wait and see what happens


----------



## U of M Fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Which shops in the metro Detroit area will be carrying these bows? I want to shot one.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> Which shops in the metro Detroit area will be carrying these bows? I want to shot one.


spend 30-45 minutes in a car and get yours hand made, they are making them just north of where you are.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> Which shops in the metro Detroit area will be carrying these bows? I want to shot one.


Bearfoot archery is trying to become a dealer.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I really wanna get my order in on the SR-71 but I really kinda wanna see a pic before I do. Not that I don't expect it to look awsome but. ya know


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

vhunter said:


> Bearfoot archery is trying to become a dealer.


Im thinking either the SR71 or infinity or are you waiting for the B52 aka Big Buff or maybe he will call it the B1 Lancer


----------



## 30-378SHTR (Jul 1, 2006)

Any dealers lined up or applied in AZ yet? I'm thinking that I'll have to get one to go with my '06 Tribute. 

Kevin- I've read alot of Comparisons to your old E designs, but I haven't seen a comparison to the Tribby. How does the draw and shot feel on the Infinity compared to the Tribby? Thanks!


----------



## rocken rod (Sep 14, 2003)

*Pa dealers*

Any dealers close to NE Pa ?


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> As we have stated the limb construction is proprietary.
> 
> This means we will not be disclosing any info on this limb.
> 
> ...


Not saying you have to tell us exactly how they are made, but for some of us this is a concern. Just a little info to help us calm our troubled minds. How about some test results or something.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

KurtVL said:


> Im thinking either the SR71 or infinity or are you waiting for the B52 aka Big Buff or maybe he will call it the B1 Lancer


Yep I'm waiting for the longer ATA. I figure that way there is no way you can beat me in spots this year. Oh wait you never have anyway.:darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

KurtVL said:


> Im thinking either the SR71 or infinity or are you waiting for the B52 aka Big Buff or maybe he will call it the B1 Lancer


WEll, the infinity is pretty must the specs of my Envy. So would be buying a bow alot like what i have already invested lots of money into. But the Sr is the next step up in speed and Im an average draw length. so it makes sence to me.. all will rock though!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Just joking with you.
> 
> ...


But, how ready are you to meet demand? :wink:


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> So are you saying that a maxed out 60lb SR71 will compete with a 70lb Envy??? Holy crap!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


x1000 !!!!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

vhunter

Better check the score board again, me AND my handicap kicked you A


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

alaz said:


> KFCukey:
> However, I am sure the limbs are well designed and safer than KFC's chicken...
> No offense to KFC lovers!


KFC chicken is like rocket fuel. . . . . . . . . . . for the rearend.:chortle: So, they are similar in that that propel something very fast.




Kevin Strother1 said:


> I only eat grilled so not a huge fan either, only scenario I could think of.
> 
> Guess I should have said the coke or Pepsi recipe, I don't drink that stuff either,


Kate's makin ya watch your figure ehh?? :wink:


----------



## spiaailtli (Sep 5, 2007)

I heard the new limbs will be manufactured by Mathews, after all he did say the best didn't he? The S in S4 stands for Strother.

j/k


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

*Kevin*

YOu must eat a ton of grilled chicken and protien shakes to shoot a 150# draw like you do.


I hope you allow Strother bows to be sold through SH Archery. 
Scott's the bomb!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> KFC chicken is like rocket fuel. . . . . . . . . . . for the rearend.:chortle: So, they are similar in that that propel something very fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually I'm usually watching HER figure, not and because of any weight issues!!:angel:


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> Speak for yourself, ya don't see no F.O.M in my sig...lol
> 
> Hey Boss, have you given any thought to custom target colors other than black ?


Show some love for McLuvin!!! I have been helping you OSMG guys with this marketing stuff


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Judging from your pic there Mc lovin your prob going to order what the vanquish with 50# limbs?


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

Sorry i if i missed it, but when will these bows be available for purchase, and if I don't have a dealer within reasonable distance, can i still get one?

Thanks


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

rocken rod said:


> Any dealers close to NE Pa ?


There is definately one in the works!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

mcluvin said:


> Show some love for McLuvin!!! I have been helping you OSMG guys with this marketing stuff


Who are the OSMG guys??


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Actually I'm usually watching HER figure, not and because of any weight issues!!:angel:


Don't blame ya! :eyebrows:



Just 1 More said:


> Who are the OSMG guys??


"Outdoor Sports Marketing Group" I believe.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just 1 More said:


> Who are the OSMG guys??


I met two of the them at the No Bull shoot in Lindsborg, Kansas in 2006. 
Pretty good guys, I think they were outta Nebraska and I sat and talked with them for hours. They also managed Doinker and a few other Companies at the time.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea, how much are you paying me to let you shoot one of the bows?


I'm guessing about $800 or so.....


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

KurtVL said:


> vhunter
> 
> Better check the score board again, me AND my handicap kicked you A


Your large handicap wasn't even enough. I have the arrows to prove it. LOL


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

vhunter said:


> Your large handicap wasn't even enough. I have the arrows to prove it. LOL


thats only because i missed a week of shooting that my wife and i never made up. 

na you sure put them in the X more often then not, im hoping that with some practice this year and not over bowing myself will help, but its mostly practice.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> I met two of the them at the No Bull shoot in Lindsborg, Kansas in 2006.
> Pretty good guys, I think they were outta Nebraska and I sat and talked with them for hours. They also managed Doinker and a few other Companies at the time.


Hey Mikey I may have a Lefty here for one or 2 days you coming.......


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> I met two of the them at the No Bull shoot in Lindsborg, Kansas in 2006.
> Pretty good guys, I think they were outta Nebraska and I sat and talked with them for hours. They also managed Doinker and a few other Companies at the time.


Thanks for the endorsement, I believe we ARE a good bunch of guys, we've been working with Kevin and Kate since 2006 and we firmly believe in him and his ability to build the very best bow on the market. 

If anyone happens to be at Cabelas on Aug. 1st and 2nd, come by the Scentlok area and see me, as we also represent them.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Crackers said:


> Hey Mikey I may have a Lefty here for one or 2 days you coming.......


I sent my a message..........


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> I sent my a message..........


I found out that they will be here only for a short time and it's Friday


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Crackers. Come on with a sneek peak of the SR.. just show it.. please


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Mike, are you being flooded with orders already??


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Challenger said:


> Hey Mike, are you being flooded with orders already??



Phone rining is a little worse LOL

Seems to ring all day and night


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Whats the reason for waiting on pics on the SR?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Crackers said:


> I found out that they will be here only for a short time and it's Friday


Might have to sneak outta work and bribe the Wife with some KC shopping on Friday.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm suif strothers made it it has to be a great bow but it just doesn't look like anything that isn't already out there


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> Whats the reason for waiting on pics on the SR?



Just because that's the way it is. It won't be long though


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

iceman36 said:


> i'm suif strothers made it it has to be a great bow but it just doesn't look like anything that isn't already out there


It's a bow what do you expect,rocket thrusters and a flux capacitor?


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Crackers said:


> Just because that's the way it is. It won't be long though


Ok I will wait. Just tell me it is really cool. To ease my mind.. :teeth:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Aggieland said:


> Ok I will wait. Just tell me it is really cool. To ease my mind.. :teeth:


It's really really cool.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

vhunter said:


> Not saying you have to tell us exactly how they are made, but for some of us this is a concern. Just a little info to help us calm our troubled minds. How about some test results or something.


Anything?


----------



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

I like that name "infinity" it's real classy :wink:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> Ok I will wait. Just tell me it is really cool. To ease my mind.. :teeth:


Ok ......................


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

so its safe to say that the SR71 is still stealthy huh?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Any other reviews on the new bows out there?
Love to hear them...


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I still haven't read any confirmation of the speeds? Surely Crackers had a chrono handy.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Couple more pics coming after dinner


----------



## TheMich.Archer (Jul 12, 2009)

I Cant wait for this Bow to come Out .. 



Would a Bribe Be in order Or considered Rude and offensive??


----------



## aj wright (Dec 25, 2007)

Nows a good time to swallow your dinner whole and get get back to more important things....LIKE POSTING PICS!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

A Man has gotta eat!:wave:


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> A Man has gotta eat!:wave:


how long does it take to eat.....???


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know. Startin with an appetizer, then the 4 course meal, then dessert, then a nap, then bathroom, then probably picaronis........4 hours tops! I forgot to mention a little time to play with the chinchillas to relieve some stress!


----------



## aj wright (Dec 25, 2007)

A Man has gotta eat! 


I didn't say don't eat....just eat fast and get back to it! :teeth:

Actually enjoy dinner... we might make it.


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I don't know. Startin with an appetizer, then the 4 course meal, then dessert, then a nap, then bathroom, then probably picaronis........4 hours tops! I forgot to mention a little time to play with the chinchillas to relieve some stress!


no naps Ray.....we need pics !!!!


----------



## aj wright (Dec 25, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I don't know. Startin with an appetizer, then the 4 course meal, then dessert, then a nap, then bathroom, then probably picaronis........4 hours tops! I forgot to mention a little time to play with the chinchillas to relieve some stress!


Now that's good! Cant' argue with that


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

The Infinity is a very nice looking bow. Ok heres my question it has very similar specs to the Elite GT-500 which is an awesome bow designed by Kevin. Not trying to start any bow wars just want honest opinions. For the small number of you guys who have shot the Infinity can you give an honest comparison in how it stacks up against the GT-500? I know its rated as being faster, but in every other aspect?? Why should I look into buying one if I already have a GT-500? Play the role of salesman!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Chanmpion2,

The Infinity and the GT 500 are rated the same speed.

You will have to shoot them heads up and decide for yourself, I can tell you all kind of points, but would you really believe me???LOL


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Chanmpion2,
> 
> The Infinity and the GT 500 are rated the same speed.


Dang Kevin you wouldn't make a very good used car salesman. LOL

Of course most of your bows sell them selfs when you shot them.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Who will be the distributor in Australia ???


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I suck as a salesman!!!

I would rather people shoot them and decide for themselves without all the extra fluff!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Chanmpion2,
> 
> The Infinity and the GT 500 are rated the same speed.
> 
> You will have to shoot them heads up and decide for yourself, I can tell you all kind of points, but would you really believe me???LOL


I would....


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I suck as a salesman!!!
> 
> I would rather people shoot them and decide for themselves without all the extra fluff!


Thats what I like about you. When you make quality stuff there is no need to be a salesman.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Jabens pushing me to sell my Hoyt and buy a SA bow...I may crack after i shoot his.


----------



## papapump (Jul 1, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I suck as a salesman!!!
> 
> I would rather people shoot them and decide for themselves without all the extra fluff!


I would dispute the sucking as a salesman. I got to shoot them on Saturday and have to agree the Infinity reminds of a 500. Carter just pulled them out of the box when I walked in the shop. He asked me if I wanted to shoot...took me all of half a second to decide. Sorry, I would have posted sooner, but I took advantage of the awesome weekend weather to go motorcycle riding. B-Squared assessment a few pages back is pretty much my opinion as well. I spent some more time shooting the V tonight with a sight and the more I shot it the more I loved it. The thing is smooth like butta. I just have one request Kevin...please build me a >36" ATA bow like the XXL/XLR. I loved my XXL and kick myself for selling it everyday.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

papapump said:


> I would dispute the sucking as a salesman. I got to shoot them on Saturday and have to agree the Infinity reminds of a 500. Carter just pulled them out of the box when I walked in the shop. He asked me if I wanted to shoot...took me all of half a second to decide. Sorry, I would have posted sooner, but I took advantage of the awesome weekend weather to go motorcycle riding. B-Squared assessment a few pages back is pretty much my opinion as well. I spent some more time shooting the V tonight with a sight and the more I shot it the more I loved it. The thing is smooth like butta. I just have one request Kevin...please build me a >36" ATA bow like the XXL/XLR. I loved my XXL and kick myself for selling it everyday.


He is coming to a dealer near you this October.


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

What town in MI are they being built in?


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

btw really looking forward to seeing the SR71 cause that is one of my favorite planes.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Ok I see the SR 71 is the faster one. I do plan on shooting one if the opportunity arises for sure:smile:. My problem is not sure of the dealer base. Like to see some of these bows make it to North Dakota. That was one thing that made it tough 
trying to test the Elites in that there was no dealer base. Although I heard they were supposed to be in a few Scheels stores.

The Infinity and the GT 500 are rated the same speed.

You will have to shoot them heads up and decide for yourself, I can tell you all kind of points, but would you really believe me???LOL[/QUOTE]


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

The "WIZARD" said:


> What town in MI are they being built in?


I believe it is Sandusky, MI. I know one thing is for sure, a lot of bows are produced in Michigan. The only manufacturing left.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

do the the No Glov come in different colors to match strings or think they would take some fishing lure paint or something like that?


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Crackers said:


> Couple more pics coming after dinner


Don't eat the Chicken....:mg:


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Chanmpion2,
> 
> The Infinity and the GT 500 are rated the same speed.
> 
> You will have to shoot them heads up and decide for yourself, I can tell you all kind of points, but would you really believe me???LOL


That was actually a very refreshing comment!:shade: Now if you could call Mike and get him to post the pics we would all appreciate it!!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone know the answer about no glovs coming in different colors?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

VanRijn said:


> anyone know the answer about no glovs coming in different colors?


I've only seen them in that fleshy color. I did a quick web search and found no other colors, however, I stink at that web hunt stuff!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*out of the recent loop...*

i sort of for the last 2-3 years dropped out of the info loop. i bought a 82nd airborne right about the time they first hit the market,,,might have been one of the very first run of them. 

about that time,,,the elite bows were out. the GTO was one of a couple bows i wanted to buy. however soon enough there was scuttlebutt about the cam systems on an elite being infringed on a darton patent and granted permission to bowtech... we all remember this area of time right ???

next elite comes out with the gt500,,a new rail done on the cam which from what i can remember eliminated all the scuttlebutt infringment war. about the time i was ready to pull the trigger and buy one,,,i heard from a few people the bows weren't pushing the speed when they got fully set up blah blah blah. so i didn't buy one. where did elite really go ??? 

i concentrated on getting my 82nd airborne "shootable",,,which even today,,,is QUESTIONABLE...

so i lost touch with what elite was doing...then i heard that someone bought out elite ??? or elite went out of business ??? i forget actually... but now i recognize the name strother as being a gentleman who hailed from bowtech,,,and might also been with oregon bows. and so now he has birthed a new company,,,,strother bows ???

is this the sequence of events ??? the bow for certain looks SEXY !!! i thought the 82nd likewise was a sexy looking bow,,,and both the GTO and GT500 were as well... i REALLY wanted a GTO because of the name associated with it from my old gear head days of pontiac gto's...lol...

one thing i will say,,,keven you make a slick looking bow. i prefer the solid limb over the split limb,,,and btw,,,my main bow for hunting the last 3 years has been a pse x-force 6. i never traded out of it because i didn't feel there was another bow out there that would give me more bang for the buck....

i hope this new endeavour works out trouble free especially in the scuttlebutt lawsuit nonsense. i would like for the bow to hit the market and STICK. its a hott freakin' bow. hopefully the patents will be in place to prevent the garbage talk. i find it sick what pse and mathews are going thru over the cam and the appearance of the x-force and the monster. i say its bad for archery in general.

so keep up the good designing kevin and may God bless your work with great prosperity. your bow looks like a winner. btw,,,i like the shorter braced bow over the bigger brace bow (vanquish)...i like the speed myself...

peace


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Well Im still hanging strong waiting and hoping for some SR-71 pics tonight. Work calls early in the morning so I might not be able to stay up late but i will stay as long as i can.. :thumbs_up


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Are there some Predator pics out yet?:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's a pic while you are waiting......


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks good!

That black looks tough! Can you switch my T-shirt to black buddy? I'll take the lS in grey though....

Nah, I'll just take a black and grey!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Here's a pic while you are waiting......


That is a nice looking shirt.........


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice shirts..


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Karbon said:


> Looks good!
> 
> That black looks tough! Can you switch my T-shirt to black buddy? I'll take the lS in grey though....
> 
> Nah, I'll just take a black and grey!


The grey I am using is new. It is the first time I have used it. It is called charcoal & is a deep dark grey & looks really good with the logo!


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

T-Shirts look great. I'm sure I'll be ordering soon. First I need a Pa. or Md. dealer for these bows. 

More foreplay on this thread than at my jr. prom. Here's a :darkbeer: while we wait.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, now I have a black one, a grey one, a grey longsleeve, and a Blue hat!

:darkbeer:


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

those look great Ray !!!!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Man Crackers must of ate something bad tonight. Pepto before pictures:slice:

TEXAS


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Here is papapump shooting the Vanquish. Bow was set up eyeballed and that's it.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

not bad shooting for 5 yards.... J/K


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

NICE.

And that's Crackers 50yard indoor range btw.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice Pics.. Now lets see the SR.. :teeth:


----------



## OrionAdventures (Mar 17, 2009)

*no gluv*

I am working on getting colors done for the Bender No-Gluv. I am hoping to get them in black. What other colors would look good on the Preditor Deception brown?? How many out there would like to see Deception Green bows?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

OrionAdventures said:


> How many out there would like to see Deception Green bows?


Don would but we don't have green here during season.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quit playing with my heart! Mike must have to catch the SR first.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I think we need a different color no glove just different strokes for different fokes.. black would be great..


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

OrionAdventures said:


> I am working on getting colors done for the Bender No-Gluv. I am hoping to get them in black. What other colors would look good on the Preditor Deception brown?? How many out there would like to see Deception Green bows?


Brown to match.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, Lets see the SR... I gatta get to bed.. cant sleep till i see her. wow that sounds bad..


----------



## Orion_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

OrionAdventures said:


> I am working on getting colors done for the Bender No-Gluv. I am hoping to get them in black. What other colors would look good on the Preditor Deception brown?? How many out there would like to see Deception Green bows?



I think we need some neon colors Chris...:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Aggieland said:


> Yeah, Lets see the SR... I gatta get to bed.. cant sleep till i see her. wow that sounds bad..


Man, let him finish playing with the chinchillas first & give the guy a break!:jam:


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

OrionAdventures said:


> How many out there would like to see Deception Green bows?


I am a huge fan of the green and will probably wait to get a green if brown is only offered in the beginning.

I need something to blend in with the Mesquite trees down here!!!:shade:


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

God they are so sexy at full draw!! good job Kevin..:darkbeer:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

shootingzeros said:


> God they are so sexy at full draw!! good job Kevin..:darkbeer:


Yep, peep my sig.


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

Speeds Revealed
June 27, 2009 
After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.
While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. Every bow will shoot the speeds rated or higher with the new Strother Cams.

Pro Chrono Digital With Infared Light System (first speed) Infared Easton Chrono ( second Speed)

These speeds are at Kevins smoothest draw yet, you will love these!
SR-71: 34″ axle to axle, 6 1/8″ brace

25″ 305 fps 308 fps
26″ 315 fps 318 fps
27″ 325 fps 328 fps
28″ 335 fps 338 fps
29″ 344 fps 347 fps
30″ 353 fps 356 fps

Infinity: 34 axle to axle, 7 1/8″ brace

26″ 305 fps 308 fps
27″ 315 fps 318 fps
28″ 325 fps 328 fps
29″ 335 fps 338 fps
30″ 344 fps 347 fps

Soon to be Named: 31 1/2″ axle to axle, 7 3/4″ brace

26″ 296 fps 299 fps
27″ 306 fps 309 fps
28″ 315 fps 318 fps
29″ 325 fps 328 fps
30″ 335 fps 338 fps


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Please note that Kate's post was modified the day she posted the speeds. The correct wording is "up to the rated speeds".

She had listed the speeds the bows were shooting through the 2 different graphs. 

The bows will be rated off the slower graph, which is the most widely used graph, a Pro Chrono.

If we rate them off the Easton which reads faster, then the bows won't hit top end thru a slower reading Pro Chrono.

I don't want to give false hopes by "rating" the bows at speeds they won't shoot "out of the box".


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> A longer A-A will be available in Oct/Nov.
> 
> It's longer than 36", and faster than 330 fps @ 30".


Thanks for the info and update. Will it go to at least 32" draw? If so, sounds like the ticket. I'll be waiting impatiently, thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes it will go to 32"


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

are you going to have target colors and if so have you decided on them?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

That Vanquish looks sooooooo Cool.

I wonder what color #24 is?

Just as long as it's not Rainbow Warrior, I'd take it!


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

i might catch some crap for saying this but why couldnt the strother line look different from elite and the bowtech ally... i know he designed all them but you would think he would want something new from his own exclusive line ... just my thoughts


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Please note that Kate's post was modified the day she posted the speeds. The correct wording is "up to the rated speeds".
> 
> She had listed the speeds the bows were shooting through the 2 different graphs.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Is the speeds for the 60# bows a little less at IBO (300gr.) or does it stay pretty close to the same. If memory serves I think you stated at one time that the 60# bows were a little less effecient.

Thanks, Gentry


----------



## hoefj (Dec 10, 2008)

Orion_Jeff said:


> I think we need some neon colors Chris...:darkbeer:


i would like to see some made bright colors... like orange perhaps... :darkbeer:


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

i think orange with the black limbs would go great with the sr71 theme. since it has orange writing on the sr71.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Arky1,

The 60# speeds are very close to the 70# only a foot or so difference at 5 grains per pound.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

or black with a few orange pin stripe like things and some less dark black in a few spots making it look like the different areas of an sr71  course that would take a bit more time than an ordinary paint job.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

great i killed the thread


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yep*



VanRijn said:


> great i killed the thread


Yep Van. U dun it now. It's dead. I mean graveyard dead too. They've probably all gone off to bed and now those pics won't be up 'till tommorow. Wait, it's after midnight. Maybe they will be up today yet. Which is really tomorrow yesterday. But if they don't put 'em up 'till tommorow today, then they won't be up untill Wednesday. Which means it could be another 24 hrs. Isn't that right? :mg:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Kevin,*

Will they be available in 90lb? You know that was one of the biggest selling factors for elite here in South Africa.

If you dont bring all of them out with the option of up to 90lb it will be dissapointing.

They look awesome and my name will be on the order list for sure!


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

This thought that the bow should look totally different than anything KS has designed in the past is pure B.S. If Kevin has always done his best without holding back no matter who he worked for, and I believe he has, why would his new designs look totally different? Why would his perception of what really looks good change? If you want to detract from his new product at least be more innovative and come up with something relevant.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

so no SR pics tonight????? i just might cry..... oh and you can get them up to 100lbs...


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

pardon the sloppyness did it fairly fast but here is an idea for target colors. In my opionion it goes with the SR 71. cams might be a bit much, but lets hear opinions?










Btw if you cant see it to well the inside of the cutouts is orange because on an Sr71 they have orange lines and orange text.


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Forgot...*



VanRijn said:


> pardon the sloppyness did it fairly fast but here is an idea for target colors. In my opionion it goes with the SR 71. cams might be a bit much, but lets hear opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw if you cant see it to well the inside of the cutouts is orange because on an Sr71 they have orange lines and orange text.


...the no gluvs


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

fine i can put on the no gloves


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

btw forgot to mention that is the vanquish.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

maybe ill add a d loop tomorrow


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> *Kevin,*
> 
> Will they be available in 90lb? You know that was one of the biggest selling factors for elite here in South Africa.
> 
> ...




How about 100 lbs?


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Dave Nowlin said:


> This thought that the bow should look totally different than anything KS has designed in the past is pure B.S. If Kevin has always done his best without holding back no matter who he worked for, and I believe he has, why would his new designs look totally different? Why would his perception of what really looks good change? If you want to detract from his new product at least be more innovative and come up with something relevant.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Great post. Every type of artist has their own style, no matter if it's a painter, a musician, or in this case, a designer. There is a lot more to designing a bow than just the look, but the look of it is where the designers artistic style is going to show up. If Kevin tried to go against his own style it would be bad for everyone, instead we have some great looking bows, and from the sounds of things they will be advanced in function if not form, sounds like a great thing to me.:shade:

If my favorite band put out a cd full of gongs and wind chimes just so it was "different" I sure wouldn't want it.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Dave Nowlin said:


> This thought that the bow should look totally different than anything KS has designed in the past is pure B.S. If Kevin has always done his best without holding back no matter who he worked for, and I believe he has, why would his new designs look totally different? Why would his perception of what really looks good change? If you want to detract from his new product at least be more innovative and come up with something relevant.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Agreed!


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Crackers said:


> Don would but we don't have green here during season.


The deception has some green in it. It should be fine almost anywhere.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

VanRijn said:


> btw forgot to mention that is the vanquish.


Beautiful:mg:


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

i couldn't read through all the posts. I see they are available to order as of July 27th. I haven't even seen pics other than the one at crackers shop. When can we see the whole lineup and in camo.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Military Discount?*

Kevin,

I heard you are going to be offering a military discount! Is this true? If so, could you give details? Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Good Morning All :smile:

I see Crackers still hasn't posted any pics of the SR yet ? What the heck is he doing......doesn't he realize nothing else is more important ? lol

As far as Deception brown vs green, I seen both and you'll like the brown much better, green was just too busy. Someone posted there was some green in the Deception brown, he's right...just a touch..but it does look real nice.

Dark brown or black would be my vote on the no-glovs...but neon colors would look cool on target bows....I'll just have to get 2 sets !!


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> Good Morning All :smile:
> 
> I see Crackers still hasn't posted any pics of the SR yet ? What the heck is he doing......doesn't he realize nothing else is more important ? lol
> 
> ...


Brown deception is definately better looking!!!


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

deerhunter81 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I heard you are going to be offering a military discount! Is this true? If so, could you give details? Thanks!
> 
> Jeremy


I sent a couple of PM's asking the same thing and am still waiting on a reply. We have quite a few troops here that are looking at Kevins bows.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Lets see the SR.. Ready for some pics. Starting to wonder what the problem is.. We dont need specs we can get them on SA..


----------



## hankpot (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Kevin any dealers chosen in Ohio yet?


----------



## HORSEMOVER (Jan 8, 2009)

Dave Nowlin said:


> This thought that the bow should look totally different than anything KS has designed in the past is pure B.S. If Kevin has always done his best without holding back no matter who he worked for, and I believe he has, why would his new designs look totally different? Why would his perception of what really looks good change? If you want to detract from his new product at least be more innovative and come up with something relevant.
> 
> Dave Nowlin




Exactly - couldn't agree more.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Hope to see a dealer in North Dakota. That was the one thing that made it tough to test the Elites no dealers in the area.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll try and answer all the questions I can.

The bows are available up 100# draw weights.

Strother Archery will have a military discount, we greatly appreciate you protecting our country, without you we may not be able to do something so simple as "shooting a bow" in our backyards.

I'm not certain of any dealers yet, the reps are taking applications and setting them up.


----------



## gavennn (Dec 18, 2007)

I would put my vote in for your production bow with 31" draw. There is alot of us out there that enjoy the shorter A2A with the longer DL's. I wanted an GT500 but couldnt because it was only 30" At least add the ability to get these in a longer draw length this time around =)


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Will I be able to get these bows in Canada?
Dealers?


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Can we get a time window as to when the pics of the SR-71 might get posted by someone "Crackers" ? Starting to get let down waiting the other two bows look sharp. But its the SR that has my heart at the moment..


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

gavenn,,

I'm working on that.

I'm trying to make a mod that will go to 31" on the Infinity and Vanquish, but NO promises. If it doesn't have the DFC I want it won't be available.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Dave Nowlin said:


> This thought that the bow should look totally different than anything KS has designed in the past is pure B.S. If Kevin has always done his best without holding back no matter who he worked for, and I believe he has, why would his new designs look totally different? Why would his perception of what really looks good change? If you want to detract from his new product at least be more innovative and come up with something relevant.
> 
> Dave Nowlin




Well said Dave!


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

Dave Nowlin said:


> This thought that the bow should look totally different than anything KS has designed in the past is pure B.S. If Kevin has always done his best without holding back no matter who he worked for, and I believe he has, why would his new designs look totally different? Why would his perception of what really looks good change? If you want to detract from his new product at least be more innovative and come up with something relevant.
> 
> Dave Nowlin



:bs::whip:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

:blob1:Finally we get a pic.. :jeez:... Everyone enjoy..:singing: :cow: :wav: c: :chicken01: :flame: :violin:


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

Aggieland said:


> :blob1:Finally we get a pic.. :jeez:... Everyone enjoy..:singing: :cow: :wav: c: :chicken01: :flame: :violin:


love the way the cams are concealed in those turbines


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Saw it in person on the deck of the Intrepid this past spring (almost wrote string, Freudian slip).
Two words
Awe some!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

They have info for dealers on their website now, if any dealers are interested. www.strotherarchery.com


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Longer brace*



Kevin Strother1 said:


> gavenn,,
> 
> I'm working on that.
> 
> I'm trying to make a mod that will go to 31" on the Infinity and Vanquish, but NO promises. If it doesn't have the DFC I want it won't be available.


 :set1_thinking: I'm no expert but couldn't the same DFC be obtained on a 31" bow by using the same cams and mods but by going to a 1" longer brace height. For inctance, use the SR 71 30" cams and mods, increase the brace height by 1 " thus increasing the DL by 1" to 31" and have a DFC identicle to the SR 71. :noidea: Or is that just wishful thinking on my part. Probably the latter. Of course it would be nice to keep the shorter BH and shorter AtA and have a whole new 31" cam and mod that would store even more energy thus smokin' :smoke: the rest of the bows speed wise. :mg: Just my thoughts. I guess I'll leave it up to the experts. :teeth:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Kevin

Go ahead and send me one and we will do a review on Archery Addix for ya! 

I'm serious .....


----------



## why me (Sep 27, 2006)

*Canadian dealers?*

Will there be Canadian dealers taking orders upon bows release. If not what are the options? Crackers or direct for Strothers archery? I need one asap!!!


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

alot of Canadians in the same boat. You can order direct from the company from what i understand, i think, but the shipping will be through your closest local dealer, whoever that is, if we even have one. I have no idea if anyone is picking them up in Canada, then i guess they'll tac on even more to ship it to your local retailer, who will tac on more, or something. Who knows, i love Canada and all but man it sucks for getting bows. The entire country goes through one dealer who controls everything, its nuts. I really really hope things go better with Strother then will all the other companys. Good luck to my fellow Canadians


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Crackers said:


> How about 100 lbs?


Even better...:teeth: 100lb is not really needed with the good speed that these bows have. I think the ultimate for me would be to get a 90lb bow @ 29"DL shooting a 1050gr arrow at 240fps.....

By the way I'm getting 217fps with a 1050gr arrow on my GT500 @ 90lb & 29"Dl.....


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Even better...:teeth: 100lb is not really needed with the good speed that these bows have. I think the ultimate for me would be to get a 90lb bow @ 29"DL shooting a 1050gr arrow at 240fps.....


Hmm that might give you enough KE.. let me do my calculations.. hmm whitetail deer= overkill .. hmm Bull Elk= overkill.. Hmm Elephant/cape buffalo= perfect.. Im lovin it... let me know how it goes with that beast!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Aggieland said:


> Hmm that might give you enough KE.. let me do my calculations.. hmm whitetail deer= overkill .. hmm Bull Elk= overkill.. Hmm Elephant/cape buffalo= perfect.. Im lovin it... let me know how it goes with that beast!



Well I live in Africa........ I have some "BIG" hunts coming up


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Vanguish out of the box
28/65 IBO 310.9

Infinity out of the box

29/70 IBO 334


----------



## swampking (Nov 25, 2007)

Kevin are the bows speed increase 10fps from 29 to 30in?


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Crackers said:


> Vanguish out of the box
> 28/65 IBO 310.9
> 
> Infinity out of the box
> ...




Sweet! Thanks Crackers.

Did you forget something else? Some other pics maybe?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Crackers said:


> Vanguish out of the box
> 28/65 IBO 310.9
> 
> Infinity out of the box
> ...


Nice speeds........:darkbeer:
I am sure you got some REALLY nice speeds with a loaded string and some of your "magic" too.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*Crackers ?*

I could go back and look at the pics Mike, but I'll be lazy and just ask. Which bow had the no-glovs on it and which didn't when you chrono'd them ?

Thanks in advance for all your posts and reviews...


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*6-7*



swampking said:


> Kevin are the bows speed increase 10fps from 29 to 30in?


I'd say more like 6 to 7 fps from 29" to 30'. Maybe 8+ with Crackers tune job. Hopefully will know in a couple hours.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

a1shooter said:


> I'd say more like 6 to 7 fps from 29" to 30'. Maybe 8+ with Crackers tune job. Hopefully will know in a couple hours.


i say plus 12.....


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Maybe*



wideerhunt said:


> i say plus 12.....


Went back and looked at the numbers. You could be close. No's say 9 or 10fps.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Well I live in Africa........ I have some "BIG" hunts coming up


Maybe Kevin will let you borrow one of his 150 lb KS Specials!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Maybe Kevin will let you borrow one of his 150 lb KS Specials!


These posts have me curious....is the speed proportional between, let's say 70-30 350 gr arrow and 100-30 500 gr arrow ? Or is there a point of less return where you gain very little or nothing at all ?

ex. 70-30 350 = 334 fps
100-30 500 = ? fps


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

a1shooter said:


> Went back and looked at the numbers. You could be close. No's say 9 or 10fps.


but i thought we were talking with crackers little magic too... I still say 12 with no prob.... maybe even more.....


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> I could go back and look at the pics Mike, but I'll be lazy and just ask. Which bow had the no-glovs on it and which didn't when you chrono'd them ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your posts and reviews...


I went back. The vanquish had the no glovs on the previous page.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Now its time for some SR-71 pics right?


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> These posts have me curious....is the speed proportional between, let's say 70-30 350 gr arrow and 100-30 500 gr arrow ? Or is there a point of less return where you gain very little or nothing at all ?
> 
> ex. 70-30 350 = 334 fps
> 100-30 500 = ? fps


It means a lot of KE.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

They are only going to release SR 71 pics after it has been in service for 10 years guys. They are really running with the theme.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

Although it does not bode well that it is already on all our radar. Hmm must be that they havn't used the radar suppressing paint yet.


----------



## B Squared (Jan 3, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> I could go back and look at the pics Mike, but I'll be lazy and just ask. Which bow had the no-glovs on it and which didn't when you chrono'd them ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your posts and reviews...


Unless he pulled them off the speeds would be with no-glovs on both bows


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

vhunter said:


> It means a lot of KE.


Thanks alot genius !! I'm talking speed ya foo !!! lol glad to see ya again buddy, been fighting the good fight elsewhere I seen 



B Squared said:


> Unless he pulled them off the speeds would be with no-glovs on both bows


Now your gonna make me go back and look, I thought one came without them...I'm probably wrong though, won't be the first time !!

edit time: you are correct, I stand corrected....you should know I guess, you shot them !!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

What is the mass weight of the Vanquish and SR-71?


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

cracker, I'm gonna send Bill down there and get the skinny on these bows!! best thread of the week!!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Are we going to have to start a chant over here to get a pic of the Sr shown. Well ok guess We will start one. WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS!WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS!WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS!


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

i will not chant.... i seen them up close.... not worth it... the pics look good but in person i would not spend 200 on them...













ha ha kidding... SHOW THE PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Could be possible Kevin does not want him to post the 71 pics yet.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

wideerhunt said:


> i will not chant.... i seen them up close.... not worth it... the pics look good but in person i would not spend 200 on them...
> 
> 
> ha ha kidding... SHOW THE PICS!!!!!!!!!!


ouch man even with the rebuttal that was meeeeeean.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm starting to wonder is their is some sort of a problem. Crackers has the bow but has not posted pics.. I have up coming hunts at the end of August, kinda wanna see the Sr before I flop down $800.00 + bucks on one.!!


----------



## TheMich.Archer (Jul 12, 2009)

Here we go ..


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

TheMich.Archer said:


> Here we go ..


where we going??


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

they are getting it painted the color i posted earlier


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Its actually kinda funny to watch. We act like my 11 year old daughter with our whining. LOL! I am sure he will post pics as soon as he can!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah it is, I know the bow is going to be one sweet machine and just cant wait to see it. And getting tired of getting online and finding nothing. ukey:


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

These are the kind of posts that can entertain me for hours though.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

VanRijn said:


> These are the kind of posts that can entertain me for hours though.


So should we go back to th who is mcluvin game until they post some more pics?


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I know who Mc lovin is.. That game is over for me. Lets play this game. one of crackers friends thats just over there kickin it at his shop having a few :darkbeer: sneek over and take a pic of the SR with your cell phone and post it.. You will be the hero of archery talk for the night.. thanks!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't make me post the harry bagel pic again!!!ukey:


----------



## B Squared (Jan 3, 2007)

Aggieland said:


> I know who Mc lovin is.. That game is over for me. Lets play this game. one of crackers friends thats just over there kickin it at his shop having a few :darkbeer: sneek over and take a pic of the SR with your cell phone and post it.. You will be the hero of archery talk for the night.. thanks!


Maybe the hero of AT, but I think most of us would rather stay on Mikes good side, so I guess everyone will just have to wait until Mr Crackers decides to post up the pics:shade:


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

JWT said:


> Don't make me post the harry bagel pic again!!!ukey:


What hairy bagel pic??? What'd I miss????


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

2xR said:


> What hairy bagel pic??? What'd I miss????


Man, that's a killer avatar!:rock:


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Go back*

Everybody nneeds to go back to page one and take a long close look (real close & real long) at the pics in posts #s 1 and 6. Then come back and report what you have seen that you may have not seen the first time around. Take your time, this time too. Look long and hard at those pics to see if you missed anything. :mg:


----------



## HAWGIA (Jan 12, 2006)

The cables both attach on the SAME side of the cams.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

Crackers said:


> Vanguish out of the box
> 28/65 IBO 310.9
> 
> Infinity out of the box
> ...



I understand the stats, but is the 60 vanquish peaking at 65lbs.... ? That would be ideal for me because I am getting to the point that 70 a little tough but 65lb would be sweet.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

a1shooter said:


> Everybody nneeds to go back to page one and take a long close look (real close & real long) at the pics in posts #s 1 and 6. Then come back and report what you have seen that you may have not seen the first time around. Take your time, this time too. Look long and hard at those pics to see if you missed anything. :mg:


Not seeing it.. Do fill us in.. >?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

evworld said:


> I understand the stats, but is the 60 vanquish peaking at 65lbs.... ? That would be ideal for me because I am getting to the point that 70 a little tough but 65lb would be sweet.


No it's not 60 it is a 65 which all the models will be available in


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey crackers when will We see the SR?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Crackers said:


> No it's not 60 it is a 65 which all the models will be available in


sweet!


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Same good looking bow*



Aggieland said:


> Not seeing it.. Do fill us in.. >?


Same good looking bow as before. Just thought that might satisfy you guys for awhile untill the next pics are posted. Did it help?


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Keep posting*



Aggieland said:


> Hey crackers when will We see the SR?


I think he's waiting 'till it gets to page 10.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Sweet...they look just like every other bow on the market...

Reflexed riser, parallel limbs, and binary cams...

I'm sure they're shooters, though.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya know something.. These bows are prob going to be overall the best bows ever built. I know its just my oppinion but, each and every time Kevin goes all out and produces a new bow its top of the line.. Im not saying its going to be the # 1 selling bow that year. Those spots for now are usually locked up by certain companys who make very fine bows themself..
But when I shoot every bow on the market and yes it might just be me. His always rise to the top and if he really holds nothing back, As i belive he did with the Envy, Gt500 and prob the Z28 the bows are just borderline perfect.. This is the first year I can honestly say that a different bow company came out with something that would match up with my Envy.. The gt500 was on par, the hoyt this year is a really nice bow, does not have the speed the Envy does but a nice bow.. The monster is a fast bow but does not have the smooth draw cycle.. But hey it's still a nice bow.. Pse, bowtech both have really fast and nice bows out as well.. You really cant loose with any of the production bows this year.. 
But man I have that feeling again that these bows are going to be a cut above everything on the market and maybe anything ever produced.. When combining draw cycle, speed, vibration etc etc.. These will prob be the ticket hope i can set the Envy aside after I get my hands on one of these we will see. Ok let the fan boy bashing commence


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Chanmpion2,
> 
> The Infinity and the GT 500 are rated the same speed.
> 
> You will have to shoot them heads up and decide for yourself, I can tell you all kind of points, but would you really believe me???LOL


That is why I dropped a big brand starting with "M" and ending with "athews" though... cause they wanted me to just push their bow into everyones hands and not let them find out for themselves why a bow was better or not... another + for KS. Proof is in the puddin.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

That is the exact same reason why im prob going to be using a different dealer in the near future.. These guys have 30 bows of a certain brand setting there 10 of anouther and just 1 bow of less popular brands to show.. And yeah I guess I don't blame them for doing what they do.. But when a guy walks in and they know he knows what he is talking about.. Why try to fill him full of nonsence.. i had 10 people tell me the same thing on a different site on how to set center shot etc on my Envy after i got new strings on her.. I go there and the guy argues with me saying everyone online thinks they are a pro now.. Well I dont think 10 or 13 guys got the center shot wrong on the same bow. Heck he had my nocking point a 1.5'' high.. that did not work. and still wanted to argue.. so im moving on.. They shut their mouth after I let them shoot the ol Envy and they say man thats a smooth draw and man thats fast.. And then i say well you were drawing 82#.. 307 fps.


----------



## ArcheryFiend (Sep 28, 2008)

Very good looking bows!!:nixon:


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Ok, so the bows are making the speeds Kevin said they would right out of the box. . . . . .The bows come in DW's like 55 and 65 also. . . . . . they are Twin Track B****y cams with no cam lean. . . . . . they have a new limb design that is said to be the most consistent and maybe strongest?. . . . . . has a nice wide arrow shelf. . . . . . . is pleasing to the eye. . . . . . can be ordered with an unfinished riser for custom work. . . . . . and with BH considered will fly just about/as fast as the top speed bows. . . . . . AND, , , if they shoot and feel really well these will be the best friggin bows ever built.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry,

but the bows can't be ordered in a unfinished state.


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

We need pics of the SR......pleeeeaaaaaaassssssssseeeee.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

Just wondering if it is known when the dealers will be announced? I'm going to have one of the Strothers bows (not making my mind up until I shoot them) but there probably won't be a dealer in my area for awhile. Any idea about the dealers would be awesome. Thanks much

-Chuck


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Sorry,
> 
> but the bows can't be ordered in a unfinished state.


To bad, that would be a great option.:shade:


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

when will the shorter bow be available to purchase?


----------



## archerFamily (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmmmm..Is that a draw stop on both cams I see.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> Are we going to have to start a chant over here to get a pic of the Sr shown. Well ok guess We will start one. WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS!WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS!WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS!



KEVIN, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLEASE SEND AGGIE A PIC BEFORE HE HAS A MELTDOWN OR WE BEAT HIM UP !!


Good morning all :smile:


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

archerFamily said:


> Hmmmm..Is that a draw stop on both cams I see.


Nothing new with dual stops. Kevin had them on the 08.5 and 09 Elite bows.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> KEVIN, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLEASE SEND AGGIE A PIC BEFORE HE HAS A MELTDOWN OR WE BEAT HIM UP !!
> 
> 
> Good morning all :smile:


:teeth:
Don't worry, Kevin has been nice enough to write me and explain why pics are coming up a little slower than I want.. Im calm again


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*so at 30" 65 pound 370 grain arrow*



Crackers said:


> Vanguish out of the box
> 28/65 IBO 310.9 vanguish should get 310fps im guessing 10fps faster than tribute or am i way off ???? i did not do any math


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> :teeth:
> Don't worry, Kevin has been nice enough to write me and explain why pics are coming up a little slower than I want.. Im calm again


Ya know I'm just cracking on you for fun....good morning anyway


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Am I understanding correctly that bows will be offered with 65lb max limbs? Will there also be 60lb max as well as 70lb max???

TEXAS


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Am I understanding correctly that bows will be offered with 65lb max limbs? Will there also be 60lb max as well as 70lb max???
> 
> TEXAS


it seems so! I am happy about it!:darkbeer:


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Question?*

What kind of speeds could I expect out of the Infinity at 30", 65#, and 420gr arrow? Does Crackers or Kevin have a rough guess to answer this question.


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

About 318 fps 94.6 k/e


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

Im looking forward to seeing these bows in target colors and the camo to see how they will look.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

The Infinity or SR-71?? My elite Gt-500 shot 293 fps at 62 lbs, 30" amo draw, and 416 grain arrow. You are shooting similar specs and arrow weight. I have heard the Infinity is about the same speed as the GT-500 so my guess is you will be nocking at the door of 300 fps. With the SR-71 around 315 fps.


thelefty41 said:


> What kind of speeds could I expect out of the Infinity at 30", 65#, and 420gr arrow? Does Crackers or Kevin have a rough guess to answer this question.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Am I understanding correctly that bows will be offered with 65lb max limbs? Will there also be 60lb max as well as 70lb max???
> 
> TEXAS


I know 65lb max limbs will be available. That was confirmed to me via email from Strother Archery. 

That seals the deal for me.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

I really like the stats of the infinity.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

DustyRx said:


> I know 65lb max limbs will be available. That was confirmed to me via email from Strother Archery.
> 
> That seals the deal for me.


Well a 65lb SR71 just may be in order. My old shoulder is starting to hurt LOL

TEXAS


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

CHAMPION2 said:


> The Infinity or SR-71?? My elite Gt-500 shot 293 fps at 62 lbs, 30" amo draw, and 416 grain arrow. You are shooting similar specs and arrow weight. I have heard the Infinity is about the same speed as the GT-500 so my guess is you will be nocking at the door of 300 fps. With the SR-71 around 315 fps.


thats more what i was thinking than 318!


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

thelefty41 said:


> What kind of speeds could I expect out of the Infinity at 30", 65#, and 420gr arrow? Does Crackers or Kevin have a rough guess to answer this question.


Yes I punched in sr71 probably 305 to 308 on infinity


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll bite! What would be the difference in the draw from my black ice?


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

someone had to jump start the conversation i thought so i posted an elk. Cant wait for elk season  Sorry i know it is a bit off topic but this is my main goal with my bow this year.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

I would like to go elk hunting someday

I am hoping that my new strother bags my first buck of the season and the ones after that!


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Well a 65lb SR71 just may be in order. My old shoulder is starting to hurt LOL
> 
> TEXAS



:mg::jeez: Say it aint so?!?!:doh:

Just be glad the little Wheel Chair is not on here.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

So I can order a bow with 65# limbs?...........so instead of the normal 50-60 # bow......I can have a 55-65# bow?
Hmmmmm........if thats the case I may be needing one!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

So when are the dang pics. of the sr-71 coming. This is getting down right stupid if you ask me. Crackers said he was going to post pictures a couple day ago. So what gives.


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

He started the thread 3 days ago, and clearly stated in the very first post that pics of the SR71 would follow *"Later on in the week"* What is wrong with you people, you're acting like a bunch of spoiled kids, you'll get pics when you get pics, if you don't want to wait like everyone else go buy something else then, but for christ sake quit stomping your feet demanding pics like a bunch of fools. :angry:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Fedie.....you mad???:darkbeer:

TEXAS


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

FEDIE316 said:


> He started the thread 3 days ago, and clearly stated in the very first post that pics of the SR71 would follow *"Later on in the week"* What is wrong with you people, you're acting like a bunch of spoiled kids, you'll get pics when you get pics, if you don't want to wait like everyone else go buy something else then, but for christ sake quit stomping your feet demanding pics like a bunch of fools. :angry:


Sorry, I just went back and reread it. Your right. I could have sworn he said after dinner he was going to post pics of it but he only said post some more pics. My bad. I guess I read it the way I wanted it to read. I apologies he clearly said later this week. I guess mama needs to give me a spanking.


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

LOL, I ain't mad :shade:
I'm as excited to see the new bow as the next guy, but some of these posts on here are ridiculous, If I was Crackers I'd hold out even longer just to burn these guys up that are DEMANDING pics. You know for a fact that when the man is ready to show pics he will show pics, he doesn't owe anything to anyone like some here act like. :darkbeer:


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

vhunter said:


> Sorry, I just went back and reread it. Your right. I could have sworn he said after dinner he was going to post pics of it but he only said post some more pics. My bad. I guess I read it the way I wanted it to read. I apologies he clearly said later this week. I guess mama needs to give me a spanking.


Good post vhunter, everyone once in a while a good spanking is good for us all.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Not a SR71, but it's the best TAT can do...:behindsof


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Those look nice!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

vhunter said:


> So when are the dang pics. of the sr-71 coming. This is getting down right stupid if you ask me. Crackers said he was going to post pictures a couple day ago. So what gives.


Okay, fine here they are...


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

shootstraight said:


> Okay, fine here they are...


OMG that thing is sweet. Can't wait to get my hands on a lefty. By the way your form looks like it needs a little work. I think the draw length may be an inch or so to short for ya.


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

Really looking forward to shooting one of these bows. I may have to buy my 8th bow this year after all. I was set on the z28 being my hunting bow, but I'm just not sure now.


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

just stick a small model rocket engine in the back of that arrow and a broadhead in front and your ready to kill some deer.

Thanks to the guys that answered my question. I am torn between the sr and infinity, but since I only hunt with my bows I want a smooth draw and stable shooter and the low bh of the sr it may not be what I like. Guess I just need to try them both and decide.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*Nice*

Very nice work. Kevin thanks for something new. It is always refreshing to start a new bow company and have them succeed.

Good fortune to all involved in the financial decision and the sales of these bows. Hopefully I can do my part. 

Smooth. Fast. Stable. Quiet. If this is the case they will sell.


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hat & bow*

TAT, thats a nice hat. :smile:

shootstraight: You almost had me fooled, but after studying the pic closely, I don't think that's crackers shop. :teeth:

thelefty41: I wouldn't rule out the SR-71 for hunting before trying it (i'm sure you wont). I'll bet sheez gonna be one sweet shooting speedster. Of course, I do remember being wrong once. I'll bet i'm not this time.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Not a SR71, but it's the best TAT can do...:behindsof
> 
> got any other colors?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

VanRijn said:


> ToughAntlerTees said:
> 
> 
> > Not a SR71, but it's the best TAT can do...:behindsof
> ...


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

Kevin who designed your logo?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

*Got my short brace Strother bow pimped out*

Hope you guys like my short brace Strother Predator bow all pimped out.

HAHAHAHAHA

TEXAS


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

so that is the vanquish? btw underestimated the look of the pred camo. I have seen it on some bows looks better on this.
PS you should pop that picture into photoshop and up the brightness and maybe the contrast so we can see it a bit better


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I still havent seen an answer to the weight of the Vanquish and SR-71.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

there looks sweet


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

BradMc26 said:


> I still havent seen an answer to the weight of the Vanquish and SR-71.


Im gonna have to say the weight of the SR-71 by Strothers is "0". Does it actually exsist??? =0)


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

It is named after a plane that is (A) stealthed and (B) wasn't known about till pretty much after it was no longer in use.....course it exists.


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

*Mass Weight*



BradMc26 said:


> I still havent seen an answer to the weight of the Vanquish and SR-71.


Weight varies depending upon max draw weight, they range from 3.9# - 4.05# depending on the DW you choose.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

ok i feel like a smuck...didn't look at the bow well enough.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

VanRijn said:


> ok i feel like a smuck...didn't look at the bow well enough.


LOL!! That predator bow that you lightened up is a 2006 Energy designed by Strother.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah after a closer inspection and a chat with the owner i got pwned.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

easy to tell the difference when looking at it closer. guess I was just excited.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't sweat it man. I'm just jacking with everybody to lighten the mood. Crackers will release the real pictures when its time.

TEXAS


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

:doh: i wonder if we will see the Sr before the Rapture.. :rapture: or before pigs fly.. :flypig: Guess I will just have to start checking tomorrow for pics.. Maybe thats gonna be our lucky day....:angel:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Just joking with you.
> 
> ...



I know of a great show coming up that will have about 10K visitors over a weekends time!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Rattler said:


> I know of a great show coming up that will have about 10K visitors over a weekends time!


Can I have your autograph! LOL!!!!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

You know whats bad.. I have not even worn that Pimp ***** Elite archery hat you made me TAT.. And now prob in the next month or so, i'm going to have to put that on the rack and order a Strother Archery hat and shirt from ya.. Glad to see someone has a plan for this Obama Economy.. By the way im a farmer and a health care worker. Looks like im going to be in trouble soon ukey:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Rattler said:


> I know of a great show coming up that will have about 10K visitors over a weekends time!


Hunter's Extravaganza......remember the guest book Rob? LMAO!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

We all know that the Z was the best KS has ever designed. The Vanquish is going to top em all.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The present bows are solid limbs.
> 
> I have bad "habits", just can't discuss them here!



hmmmmm boudin maybe? andoule sausage? Crawfish gumbo? red beans and rice? all with some good ol Jiffy Cornbread?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's one of Kevin's beautiful creations!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

*Heres one more*

Here is anouther beauty he designed.. I still love this bow..


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

That is pretty Ray! Isn't that momma's bow???

TEXAS


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

what stabilizer you guys think will look and work better on the infinity and vanquish. A 12" fuse or the 11.5" octane?


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

VanRijn said:


> what stabilizer you guys think will look and work better on the infinity and vanquish. A 12" fuse or the 11.5" octane?


A 12" posten


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> That is pretty Ray! Isn't that momma's bow???
> 
> TEXAS


Yep, that is the wifes, but we got it up for sale in the classifieds. Hate to do it, but needed.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Hope you guys like my short brace Strother Predator bow all pimped out.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> TEXAS


Now if that was actually a Strothers Archery bow you would be a lucky guy.:wink:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

That guest book was funny as HAIL! I just wish I could have seen their faces when they read it!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

By the way Rattler that Avitar is your best yet if i do say so myself. very nice indeed.. Im broke so I made my own.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Aggieland said:


> By the way Rattler that Avitar is your best yet if i do say so myself. very nice indeed.. Im broke so I made my own.


TAT is the man and I love doing business with him, honest, trustworthy, fast shipping and last but definately not least, GREAT PRODUCTS AND WORKMANSHIP! That is why he is my guy to print my company's shirts!

MAJOR PROPS to Ray!!!!!!


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

Aggieland said:


> Here is anouther beauty he designed.. I still love this bow..


Ooh, I remember that bow, shot right through a flamingo if i remember right :mg:


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

eek bad flamingos


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey, nice to see someone was at the R100 with me.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

AR&BOW said:


> Now if that was actually a Strothers Archery bow you would be a lucky guy.:wink:


Yep its a Strother bow....just not a Strother ARCHERY bow LOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Night guys.. work comes early in the AM.. peace out!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Aggieland said:


> Night guys.. work comes early in the AM.. peace out!



Have fun.....I will be skinning something  and then taking care of my wife since she had surgery Wed on BOTH feet!:mg:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What are the price tags on these beauties? After seeing the pics, I kinda want one.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Rattler said:


> Have fun.....I will be skinning something  and then taking care of my wife since she had surgery Wed on BOTH feet!:mg:


Ouch, hope the wife is ok. Surgery on both feet doesn't sound fun.

Aggie, 10 min. after you go to bed there will be sr-71 pics, you know that right.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

hope she gets better soon.


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

Rattler said:


> Have fun.....I will be skinning something  and then taking care of my wife since she had surgery Wed on BOTH feet!:mg:



Hope misses Rattler is ok Rob - give her my best!





N7709K said:


> What are the price tags on these beauties? After seeing the pics, I kinda want one.



MSRP - $789


----------



## 2fast4u (Mar 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

hmmmm :angry3:I thi nk today we might get some pics.. :clap: But I could be wrong.. :doh: Lets just hope they show. :teeth:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Aggieland said:


> hmmmm :angry3:I thi nk today we might get some pics.. :clap: But I could be wrong.. :doh: Lets just hope they show. :teeth:


I was wondering how long it would take you to post about pics today LOL!! You're getting better!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Giggety said:


> We all know that the Z was the best KS has ever designed. The Vanquish is going to top em all.


YEP, that's my thought!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, Im trying to keep myself calm. but just ready to see this beast.. Should be one sweet looking bow. Im expecting these pics to have a little color to them.. :teeth:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

According to Kevin it was the Z28. Personally with my longer draw the Gt-500is the best he ever designed. So I would be looking to the Infinity as his best work to date




Karbon said:


> YEP, that's my thought!


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

stixshooter said:


> Kevin
> 
> Go ahead and send me one and we will do a review on Archery Addix for ya!
> 
> I'm serious .....


Let me know when you get it and I'll drive down there from Salem and shoot it so you can add another review.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

CHAMPION2 said:


> According to Kevin it was the Z28. Personally with my longer draw the Gt-500is the best he ever designed. So I would be looking to the Infinity as his best work to date


+1. 2 actually. My huntin partner hasn't missed yet with his GT-500.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

CHAMPION2 said:


> According to Kevin it was the Z28. Personally with my longer draw the Gt-500is the best he ever designed. So I would be looking to the Infinity as his best work to date


I never shot the Z28 but Kevin did tell me one time that he thought it was the finest hunting bow he ever made (prior to SA). He told me he thought the E-500 was 2nd. Maybe that's why I got 4 of them:mg:

TEXAS


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm beginning to think the SR71 is just a rumor and doesn't really exist.:BangHead:


----------



## aj wright (Dec 25, 2007)

While everyone is waiting around for their pic of the SR-71, I was wondering if these bows would be available in all of Predators camo patterns (ex) evelution, green deception, brown deception, ect. If this has already been asked or talked about, please forgive me. I am at work and have very limited time to search this thread. Strothers blog says predator camo, is that referring to one or all. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Crackers said:


> Vanguish out of the box
> 28/65 IBO 310.9
> 
> Infinity out of the box
> ...


Sounds like the Vanquish is not even 10 FPS slower than the Infinity....
Had it been the same draw and wieght looks like it might be pretty close in speed......and I am liking the sounds of the shorter ATA bow too.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> Sounds like the Vanquish is not even 10 FPS slower than the Infinity....
> Had it been the same draw and wieght looks like it might be pretty close in speed......and I am liking the sounds of the shorter ATA bow too.


As a bowhunter, primarily from a treestand or ground blind, I am beginning to drool over the Vanquish!

It just looks like a Tribute/Z-28 all wrapped up in one!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*A+*



eyedoc said:


> As a bowhunter, primarily from a treestand or ground blind, I am beginning to drool over the Vanquish!
> 
> It just looks like a Tribute/Z-28 all wrapped up in one!


ON THAT i cant wait to get my hands on one Vanquish! if its better than tribby it will be my all time favorite bow to date , i only hunt with mine from trees. needs to be short, fast ,and accurate,and quiet of coarse


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

How about getting a closeup of the mod side of the cams.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

well i am having second thoughts now.... the V is on my list now too... so now i want all 3..lol... The speed the V is getting is really good... I just do not know what one to get... If I only had more money.....


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

Nuwwave said:


> How about getting a closeup of the mod side of the cams.


what are you trying to see??? I managed to get a real nice look at the mod side... let me tell you... I see y it was difficult to make a mod twin track... but how it was addressed was very slick...


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

wideerhunt said:


> what are you trying to see??? I managed to get a real nice look at the mod side... let me tell you... I see y it was difficult to make a mod twin track... but how it was addressed was very slick...


I am also curious. Some people like to know a little more about things. Just to know that a clock ticks isn't enough, we want to know what makes it tick. :teeth:


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*No stimulus money here either*



wideerhunt said:


> well i am having second thoughts now.... the V is on my list now too... so now i want all 3..lol... The speed the V is getting is really good... I just do not know what one to get... If I only had more money.....


+ 1 If I had more money i'd probably be looking at 4 or 5 more bows easily.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

pa.hunter said:


> ON THAT i cant wait to get my hands on one Vanquish! if its better than tribby it will be my all time favorite bow to date , i only hunt with mine from trees. needs to be short, fast ,and accurate,and quiet of coarse



I see you are back online. I suppose you might have some thoughts of tinkering on the way :shade:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

aj wright said:


> While everyone is waiting around for their pic of the SR-71, I was wondering if these bows would be available in all of Predators camo patterns (ex) evelution, green deception, brown deception, ect. If this has already been asked or talked about, please forgive me. I am at work and have very limited time to search this thread. Strothers blog says predator camo, is that referring to one or all. Thanks for the help.


I know the only two under discussion were the Deception brown and green, my understanding is only the Deception brown, all black, or black/camo limbs will be offered.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

wideerhunt said:


> what are you trying to see??? I managed to get a real nice look at the mod side... let me tell you... I see y it was difficult to make a mod twin track... but how it was addressed was very slick...


The design of course. I want to see how slick it is!

What makes this cam system better than those of the past?


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Nuwwave said:


> The design of course. I want to see how slick it is!
> 
> What makes this cam system better than those of the past?


It actually works with a 1 string and cable set up for the 34" and 1 for the 31 1/2 ". And you can't lock them out. Find another 2 track that can make that claim.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

So, how is everyone liking their Stro gear?:darkbeer:


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*I know!!!!!!!*

I know why it is taking so long for kevin to put pics of the SR up....He is waiting for this thread to hit 500 post.... Or is it a 1000..Naw it has to be 500!!!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

WHAMMYMAN2002 said:


> I know why it is taking so long for kevin to put pics of the SR up....He is waiting for this thread to hit 500 post.... Or is it a 1000..Naw it has to be 500!!!


they said that same thing about 400 posts. I think he just want to make sure its perfect.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

Can't even lie and claim I'm losing interest I am still reloading the page every few minutes.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

looks like I'm the only one though


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Your not the only one. I'm still here. And getting bored with it. come on already.


----------



## Windell (Apr 22, 2009)

Bump her up...


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

My name is Browtine and yes I am a Bowaholic. Is this the support group ?


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

I just got my TAT gear and it is freakin awesome. Now I just need the bow to go along with it.

David


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

my guess is 710 post then they unleash the beast


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

383bull said:


> my guess is 710 post then they unleash the beast


Aww man that sucks. Because i decided if pics were not posted by post #709 I was going to stab out my eyes, so I would be able to stop worring about it. haha:teeth:


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Van?*

What happened to Vanrijn, he fall asleep?:smile:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here ya go.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

had to go to the store to get arrows for Bownanza this weekend  cant wait


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*bow press*

Are these bows going to need the new style presses like the ones needed to press the parallel limb bows? Are these considered parallel limb bows? What do you guys press the Elites with?


----------



## tglide1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Are all the bows three piece risers? Regardless the bow looks really good!!!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Since Crackers has these bows, is he letting guys off the street shoot them?? I'm in the KC area for a few days and would go to his shop if I could sling an arrow or two ...


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

tglide1 said:


> Are all the bows three piece risers? Regardless the bow looks really good!!!


Kevin doesn't make bows with three piece risers. They are CNC'd out of forged aluminium.

TEXAS


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

tglide1 said:


> Are all the bows three piece risers? Regardless the bow looks really good!!!


huh.. you must be confused...


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Here ya go.


Now that is bad to the bone Ray!!!! Awesome!!!

TEXAS


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

maybe the sr71 will have retractable landing gear?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Wheres the Vanquish designs TAT????


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Im going to have the first all black Strother bow.:shade:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Jaben620 said:


> Im going to have the first all black Strother bow.:shade:


mmmmm i dont know:shade:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm guessing someone else will have a Black Vanquish SOON!!!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll be getting a Predator Brown SR71. 29/70 and smoking!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I'll be getting a Predator Brown SR71. 29/70 and smoking!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


NICE!

That might be my next bow...in 2010.

I'm done for 2009


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

Karbon said:


> NICE!
> 
> That might be my next bow...in 2010.
> 
> I'm done for 2009


thats a lie if i ever heard one..lol


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

has to be...unless I end up on a staff or win the WI Loto.

Funny how things can change in just one day...


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I am not picky on which color/camo option i get. Whatever is there


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm an artist looks have something to do with what I get, but not the most important thing.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

Why do I keep killing the thread?


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*It's not dead yet*

Can you answer my question above about the type of press nedded to press these bows?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

a1shooter said:


> Can you answer my question above about the type of press nedded to press these bows?


Probably a X Press, or EZ press types


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

guess killing a thread with over 450 posts is kinda impressive think i should mount it on my wall?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Today I hope but remember it's 12:25am and i might be dreaming


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*P&y*



VanRijn said:


> guess killing a thread with over 450 posts is kinda impressive think i should mount it on my wall?


Should make Pope & Young!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

a1shooter said:


> should make pope & young!


sweet  will probably stay in there for a long long long long long long long long long long long long....**looks at watch**...long long long time.


----------



## TMJ (Feb 28, 2004)

*Sr-71*

Just read up a bit on the SR-71 aircraft.
It was called the " Blackbird'
The pilots named it "Habu" after an Okinawan Pit Viper.
Only 32 were ever built.
Now,maybe Kevin could build the first 32, SR-71s all black and with the serial numbers of the 32 aircraft on them, I'd say they would certianly be a collectors item.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

I actually saw one in flight once when I was in cali visiting my moms aunt. I just realized it looks like both cables go to one side of the cam is that the same as other similar cams **cant say the B word** or is that brand new?


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

also what is the difference in the string suppressor on the vanquish and infinity?


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

VanRijn said:


> I just realized it looks like both cables go to one side of the cam is that the same as other similar cams **cant say the B word** or is that brand new?


It is a 2 track cam, both cables share the same track and are on the same side of the cam.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Gladi8or (Aug 31, 2004)

TMJ said:


> Just read up a bit on the SR-71 aircraft.
> It was called the " Blackbird'
> The pilots named it "Habu" after an Okinawan Pit Viper.
> Only 32 were ever built.
> Now,maybe Kevin could build the first 32, SR-71s all black and with the serial numbers of the 32 aircraft on them, I'd say they would certianly be a collectors item.


you may be on to something I like how you think..


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Karbon said:


> I'm guessing someone else will have a Black Vanquish SOON!!!


I like the red one !


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Here ya go.


Sorry, TAT, for occupying you pic.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

It's still black for me


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

VanRijn said:


> also what is the difference in the string suppressor on the vanquish and infinity?


None i dont think....


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> None i dont think....


Vanquish








no bulg

Infinity








bulg


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you TAT avitar is much better


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

VanRijn said:


> Vanquish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can see by the dirt line that the one doesn't have the little rubber boot on it. that's all.

TAT- you sure make some cool stuff!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

k thanks


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

TMJ said:


> Just read up a bit on the SR-71 aircraft.
> It was called the " Blackbird'
> The pilots named it "Habu" after an Okinawan Pit Viper.
> Only 32 were ever built.
> Now,maybe Kevin could build the first 32, SR-71s all black and with the serial numbers of the 32 aircraft on them, I'd say they would certianly be a collectors item.


You ought to read the little article on my email about the SR-71 from one of its former pilots.....simply a *BAD AZZ JET!* :shade:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Crackers said:


> Today I hope but remember it's 12:25am and i might be dreaming


I cannot believe that no one responded to Cracker's last post!:mg:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I cannot believe that no one responded to Cracker's last post!:mg:


dont worry im still coming in from work and hitting the refresh button every chance i get.. Come crackers post up that Beautiful bean footage.. it's obevious I have already lost it..


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I cannot believe that no one responded to Cracker's last post!:mg:


Trying to bait us to getting worked up again?


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Close!!!!*

We are getting close to the 500 mark!!!!! Here it comes:mg:


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

going to my grandpa's today sure ill check once or twice from there.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

what's the big deal


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

about


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

500 posts?


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

nice


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*OOOPPPsss...*

Maybe it was 1000 post:devil:


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Bob_Looney said:


> 500 posts?


500 posts makes for a lot of fence


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are links to the Strother shirts & hats available.


Screen printed tees
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=971651

Flexfits
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969927

Various hats
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=971620

Heat transfer tees
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=955587


----------



## dobie07 (Sep 5, 2008)

are you gonna do the Strother hats in the Predator Brown? Seems like it would make sense if the bows are gonna be in that camo... :set1_thinking:


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

well if it's gonna be 1000 posts, then here's one more towards it.


hmmmmmmfffffff


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see it.....hint hint for Mr. Crackers! LOL! Just kidding I am sure you will show it in due time. Just hurry, cause my wife is wondering if I am surfing porn as much as I am on the computer these days.


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

looks to me like something that has been done before.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Mr. Burns said:


> looks to me like something that has been done before.


now thats funny:59:


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Mr. Burns said:


> looks to me like something that has been done before.


Gotta have your haters!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I just gotta get my Vanquish!:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Rattler said:


> mmmmm i dont know:shade:


I was the first to order one...i know that much.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Karbon said:


> I just gotta get my Vanquish!:darkbeer:


............nope for me the infinity!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Jaben620 said:


> I was the first to order one...i know that much.


I am waiting to see the camo and black pics of the infinity then I am going to order immediately.


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

Jaben620 said:


> Im going to have the first all black Strother bow.:shade:


Wanna bet???


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=188


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Hornhunter! said:


> Wanna bet???


It will be close......


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Hornhunter! said:


> Wanna bet???


So let see a pic of old #1.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

vhunter said:


> So let see a pic of old #1.


So is there a #1 Vanquish, #1 Infinity, and a #1 SR-71?

Or just 1 single #1??????


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> So is there a #1 Vanquish, #1 Infinity, and a #1 SR-71?
> 
> Or just 1 single #1??????


Don't know.

Nice avatar by the way, but I think TAT somehow should have had Britney in it somehow. I'm missing Britney. I need more Britney.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

vhunter said:


> Don't know.
> 
> Nice avatar by the way, but I think TAT somehow should have had Britney in it somehow. I'm missing Britney. I need more Britney.


Well who does??????


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

vhunter said:


> Don't know.
> 
> Nice avatar by the way, but I think TAT somehow should have had Britney in it somehow. I'm missing Britney. I need more Britney.


Brit is banned........


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

I was just at Carter's Archery...

Mike and the SA rep were working on the Infinity and Vanquish bows.

I'm not an expert, but I'm impressed. I'm a Lefty and the Lefty didn't make it to the shop yet, but I shot the wrong handed bows. Did I say that I was impressed?

I think I'm the first Lefty on Mike's order list. 

I believe the bows were going to the Iron Buck tomorrow, so a lot of guys will get to see and shoot them there. I also believe that more pictures will be posted tonight, probably after Mike takes a nap. He was working his tail off to get things exactly right.

Please don't hold me or Mike to this, as the shop was a beehive of activity today.

Gail and Mike are a class act!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

BDA said:


> I was just at Carter's Archery...
> 
> Mike and the SA rep were working on the Infinity and Vanquish bows.
> 
> ...


That is a great statement and the truth. They have always taken care of me and my friends... Nothing but praise about them here....


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

BDA said:


> I was just at Carter's Archery...
> 
> Mike and the SA rep were working on the Infinity and Vanquish bows.
> 
> ...


That SA rep is a pretty cool cat to isn't he........


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Poor Crackers is working his buns off and we are all chomping at the bit for pics. Hope he knows how much we appreciate him!


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Its friday hopefully Crackers will give us that pic today

LOL


I havent ordered a bow yet....if you can? but I do know where I will be going to get my Strother Bow..

I will be makng a trip to Mikes shop... yep, driving from SC all the way to Missouri just to buy a bow from him and get it all setup....


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

Koontzy said:


> , driving from SC all the way to Missouri just to buy a bow from him and get it all setup....


you guys that can drive there sure are lucky!


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't think that anyone can officially place their orders with SA until Monday, but I have my order in with Carter's. 

Also, to clarify... unless he had the SR-71 hidden under the counter, the pictures will be of the Infinity and Vanquish they were setting up.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Anouther day comes and goes and still I long for my SR-71 pic.. Good thing im not fasting lol.. Won't be long my friends I can feel it..


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

vhunter said:


> So let see a pic of old #1.


Jaben, by the time all the OSMG reps get their bows and Orion pro staff shooters get theirs, and whoever else SA decides to get them to for marketing purposes, you will be lucky to get a sub 50 bow...just the way it is bro


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

mcluvin said:


> Jaben, by the time all the OSMG reps get their bows and Orion pro staff shooters get theirs, and whoever else SA decides to get them to for marketing purposes, you will be lucky to get a sub 50 bow...just the way it is bro


Ouch thats gatta hurt lol.. Oh well Kevin has one set aside for me. That is if he dosent forget. :mg: But I have faith he will remember even though he is swamped with work.. Keep up the good work Kev.. !


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Hornhunter! said:


> Wanna bet???


HE!HE! Thats pretty confident. I wouldnt bet him guys!


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybee-R said:


> HE!HE! Thats pretty confident. I wouldnt bet him guys!


Oh yes you would!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

mcluvin said:


> Jaben, by the time all the OSMG reps get their bows and Orion pro staff shooters get theirs, and whoever else SA decides to get them to for marketing purposes, you will be lucky to get a sub 50 bow...just the way it is bro


I hope Jaben gets a sub 50 bow. Then next year I will have a sub 50. lol


----------



## pluckem (Dec 6, 2006)

So it was said when orders can be taken, but how long until customers will have the bows in hand? Season starts in 1 month.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I have been refreshing this page over and over and come to find out Crackers has put pics on a new topic. Ugh im like a dog chasing my own tail.. Post up the SR already!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

mcluvin said:


> Jaben, by the time all the OSMG reps get their bows and Orion pro staff shooters get theirs, and whoever else SA decides to get them to for marketing purposes, you will be lucky to get a sub 50 bow...just the way it is bro


Geez McBuzzKill..... So maybe i should just be happy im gettin one....

Whats considered a "good number"???


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

lowdrag said:


> I hope Jaben gets a sub 50 bow. Then next year I will have a sub 50. lol


I highly doubt that. You have taken enough from me.....


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

This was once a highly sensitive program at Norton AFB.

SR-71 Blackbird



In April 1986, following an attack on American soldiers in a Berlin
disco, President Reagan ordered the bombing of Muammar Qaddafi's
terrorist camps in Libya . My duty was to fly over Libya and take photos
recording the damage our F-111's had inflicted.. Qaddafi had established
a 'line of death,' a territorial marking across the Gulf of Sidra ,
swearing to shoot down any intruder that crossed the boundary. On the
morning of April 15, I rocketed past the line at 2,125 mph.



I was piloting the SR-71 spy plane, the world's fastest jet, accompanied
by a Marine Major (Walt), the aircraft's reconnaissance systems officer
(RSO). We had crossed into Libya and were approaching our final turn
over the bleak desert landscape when Walt informed me that he was
receiving missile launch signals. I quickly increased our speed,
calculating the time it would take for the weapons-most likely SA-2 and
SA-4 surface-to-air missiles capable of Mach 5 - to reach our altitude.
I estimated that we could beat the rocket-powered missiles to the turn
and stayed our course, betting our lives on the plane's performance.



After several agonizingly long seconds, we made the turn and blasted
toward the Mediterranean. 'You might want to pull it back,' Walt
suggested. It was then that I noticed I still had the throttles full
forward. The plane was flying a mile every 1.6 seconds, well above our
Mach 3.2 limit. It was the fastest we would ever fly. I pulled the
throttles to idle just south of Sicily , but we still overran the
refueling tanker awaiting us overGibraltar .



Scores of significant aircraft have been produced in the 100 years of
flight, following the achievements of the Wright brothers, which we
celebrate in December. Aircraft such as the Boeing 707, the F-86 Sabre
Jet, and the P-51 Mustang are among the important machines that have
flown our skies. But the SR-71, also known as the Blackbird, stands
alone as a significant contributor to Cold War victory and as the
fastest plane ever-and only 93 Air Force pilots ever steered the 'sled,'
as we called our aircraft.




The SR-71 was the brainchild of Kelly Johnson, the famed Lockheed
designer who created the P-38, the F-104 Starfighter, and the U-2. After
the Soviets shot down Gary Powers' U-2 in 1960, Johnson began to develop
an aircraft that would fly three miles higher and five times faster than
the spy plane-and still be capable of photographing your license plate.
However, flying at 2,000 mph would create intense heat on the aircraft's
skin. Lockheed engineers used a titanium alloy to construct more than 90
percent of the SR-71, creating special tools and manufacturing
procedures to hand-build each of the 40 planes. Special heat-resistant
fuel, oil, and hydraulic fluids that would function at 85,000 feet and
higher also had to be developed.




In 1962, the first Blackbird successfully flew, and in 1966, the same
year I graduated from high school, the Air Force began flying
operational SR-71 missions. I came to the program in 1983 with a
sterling record and a recommendation from my commander, completing the
weeklong interview and meeting Walt, my partner for the next four years
He would ride four feet behind me, working all the cameras, radios, and
electronic jamming equipment. I joked that if we were ever captured, he
was the spy and I was just the driver. He told me to keep the pointy end
forward.

We trained for a year, flying out of Beale AFB in California , Kadena
Airbase in Okinawa, and RAF Mildenhall in England. On a typical
training mission, we would take off near Sacramento, refuel over Nevada,
accelerate into Montana, obtain high Mach over Colorado, turn right over
New Mexico, speed across the Los Angeles Basin, run up the West Coast,
turn right at Seattle, then return to Beale. Total flight time: two
hours and 40 minutes.

One day, high above Arizona , we were monitoring the radio traffic of
all the mortal airplanes below us. First, a Cessna pilot asked the air
traffic controllers to check his ground speed. 'Ninety knots,' ATC
replied. A Bonanza soon made the same request. 'One-twenty on the
ground,' was the reply. To our surprise, a navy F-18 came over the radio
with a ground speed check. I knew exactly what he was doing. Of course,
he had a ground speed indicator in his cockpit, but he wanted to let all
the bug-smashers in the valley know what real speed was 'Dusty 52, we
show you at 620 on the ground,' ATC responded.


The situation was too ripe. I heard the click of Walt's mike button in
the rear seat. In his most innocent voice, Walt startled the controller
by asking for a ground speed check from 81,000 feet, clearly above
controlled airspace. In a cool, professional voice, the controller
replied, 'Aspen 20, I show you at 1,982 knots on the ground.' We did
not hear another transmission on that frequency all the way to the
coast.




The Blackbird always showed us something new, each aircraft possessing
its own unique personality. In time, we realized we were flying a
national treasure. When we taxied out of our revetments for takeoff,
people took notice. Traffic congregated near the airfield fences,
because everyone wanted to see and hear the mighty SR-71 You could not
be a part of this program and not come to love the airplane. Slowly, she
revealed her secrets to us as we earned her trust.

One moonless night, while flying a routine training mission over the
Pacific, I wondered what the sky would look like from 84,000 feet if the
cockpit lighting were dark. While heading home on a straight course, I
slowly turned down all of the lighting, reducing the glare and revealing
the night sky.


Within seconds, I turned the lights back up, fearful that the jet would
know and somehow punish me. But my desire to see the sky overruled my
caution, I dimmed the lighting again. To my amazement, I saw a bright
light outside my window. As my eyes adjusted to the view, I realized
that the brilliance was the broad expanse of the Milky Way, now a
gleaming stripe across the sky.


Where dark spaces in the sky had usually existed, there were now dense
clusters of sparkling stars. Shooting stars flashed across the canvas
every few seconds. It was like a fireworks display with no sound.


I knew I had to get my eyes back on the instruments, and reluctantly I
brought my attention back inside. To my surprise, with the cockpit
lighting still off, I could see every gauge, lit by starlight. In the
plane's mirrors, I could see the eerie shine of my gold spacesuit
incandescently illuminated in a celestial glow. I stole one last glance
out the window. Despite our speed, we seemed still before the heavens,
humbled in the radiance of a much greater power. For those few moments,
I felt a part of something far more significant than anything we were
doing in the plane. The sharp sound of Walt's voice on the radio brought
me back to the tasks at hand as I prepared for our descent.




San Diego Aerospace Museum 
The SR-71 was an expensive aircraft to operate. The most significant
cost was tanker support, and in 1990, confronted with budget cutbacks,
the Air Force retired the SR-71.


The SR-71 served six presidents, protecting America for a quarter of a
century. Unbeknownst to most of the country, the plane flew over North
Vietnam , Red China,North Korea , the Middle East,South Africa ,Cuba
,Nicaragua, Iran ,Libya , and the Falkland Islands . On a weekly
basis, the SR-71 kept watch over every Soviet nuclear submarine and
mobile missile site, and all of their troop movements. It was a key
factor in winning the Cold War.

I am proud to say I flew about 500 hours in this aircraft. I knew her
well. She gave way to no plane, proudly dragging her sonic boom through
enemy backyards with great impunity. She defeated every missile, outran
every MiG, and always brought us home. In the first 100 years of manned
flight, no aircraft was more remarkable.


The Blackbird had outrun nearly 4,000 missiles, not once taking a
scratch from enemy fire. On her final flight, the Blackbird , destined
for the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum, sped from Los Angeles
to Washington in 64 minutes, averaging 2,145 mph and setting four speed
records.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

*I noticed something *

on the pics.....what is different on the 2 bows in the pics?

one answer per post so we can get to a grand:darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Thats just Bass Add man.. Cant wait to see Kevins version.. come on post up pics. Thanks again rattler very interesting read.!


----------



## Gladi8or (Aug 31, 2004)

good read rattler, thx for posting


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Rattler said:


> on the pics.....what is different on the 2 bows in the pics?
> 
> one answer per post so we can get to a grand:darkbeer:


mod bolts?....


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> Geez McBuzzKill..... So maybe i should just be happy im gettin one....
> 
> Whats considered a "good number"???


I would'nt care what number is on it. #1 won't shoot any better than # 1000!!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

hartofthethumb said:


> mod bolts?....



nope...not what I am looking at....I even have one of these pieces at my house!:shade:


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

Gladi8or said:


> good read rattler, thx for posting


Ditto, awesome story!


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Excellent post Rob. Have you ever read Skunk Works? Its written like a novel, but true about the developement of the Black bird, and the stealth fighter etc. Oh yeah, want to see top secret pics of "THE BOW"


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

The pictures have already been posted you just need to have night vision goggles to see them...


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Do you guys notice the people waiting for the SR are all but a few of the only ones up this late at night. Ugh. im headed to bed. maybe tomorrow. peace out..


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

mcluvin said:


> I would'nt care what number is on it. #1 won't shoot any better than # 1000!!


True that playa...


----------



## TMJ (Feb 28, 2004)

*Sr-71*

Thanks Rob, good post.


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Which 2 bows*



Rattler said:


> nope...not what I am looking at....I even have one of these pieces at my house!:shade:


Rattler said:


> I noticed something
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone seen the white on in the other thread how the side stabilizer attaches to the bow thats kinda slick.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

> Which 2 bows are you talking about. Unfinished and white?



the vanquish and the infinity


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*ttt*



Rattler said:


> the vanquish and the infinity


Someone once mentioned the little rubber peice on the string tamer. ??Haven't seen anything else yet.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

a1shooter said:


> Someone once mentioned the little rubber peice on the string tamer. ??Haven't seen anything else yet.


Close....very close


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I know I am a piker, only owning 3 of Kevin's past creations but I am really looking forward to owning an SR71 blackbird. To while away the time waiting for pics I croon "It's my perrogative"


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

bobbybrown said:


> I know I am a piker, only owning 3 of Kevin's past creations but I am really looking forward to owning an SR71 blackbird. To while away the time waiting for pics I croon "It's my perrogative"



kick it bobby! just dont give whitney anymore crack


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

Rattler said:


> This was once a highly sensitive program at Norton AFB.
> 
> SR-71 Blackbird
> 
> ...


wow- thank you for posting that!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

when I get to work tonight I will pull up and save the pictures of the maps with the routes traveled with the time and mph from LA to London to NY etc.....it is CRAZY!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Karbon said:


> I just gotta get my Vanquish!:darkbeer:


Yep.....I felt the same.....


----------



## cabohoyt (Jun 8, 2009)

Rattler - wow awesome read. Having been in the Air Force myself your story had me mesmorized. That was as well written as any book I have read. I think you should write a book about your experiences, I'd buy it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Copy...Paste..


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

cabohoyt said:


> Rattler - wow awesome read. Having been in the Air Force myself your story had me mesmorized. That was as well written as any book I have read. I think you should write a book about your experiences, I'd buy it.


I only wish I could fly.....I got that in an email and it was one of the most interesting reads I have read. I read it about every 2 weeks! I LOVE speed and when I was a boy had the privledge of getting to see one of these Blackbirds take off from SAC while I was looking at the one at the SAC museum! Even as a boy I could not walk under the SR71 due to it sits so low to the ground. If I could do anything the 2 things I would do Fly in one of these and take a shuttle launch!

Closest I have had to either is the Mission Space Ride at Disney World...I usually ride it 4-5 times every time we go.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

b_vanfossen said:


> you guys that can drive there sure are lucky!



LOL I dont do it often.....but decided me and the wife needed a good road trip anyways


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

Incredible story. Thanks so much for sharing it.




Rattler said:


> This was once a highly sensitive program at Norton AFB.
> 
> SR-71 Blackbird
> 
> ...


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Rattlers best post no doubt.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Well I guess I might as well be the one to ask.. Will we see pics of the SR-71 Today? :teeth:


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

Just posted in General Section from Crackers


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

it is so sexy... wow.... i need one now...


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

Any dealers confirmed yet? Hope there's one in Iowa or at least driving distance from SE Iowa. Can't wait to put my hands on one!


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

Rattler - thanks for the great post on the SR-71. I stood by one in the museum in Ohio and couldn't believe how small it was. A son's friend graduated from the Air Force Academy some years ago. Graduation was outside. An SR-71 flew in low and shot straight up thru a hole in the clouds and just disappeared. Friend said it was amazing.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW, I just read that piece Rattler posted ... serious goosebumps, very cool :shade:


----------

